# Poorman's Frogman DW-295 World Tour



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Inspired by the fabulous thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/g-3011-world-tour-begins-6-13-12-a-705360.html

I decided to create my own World Tour. Today I bought slightly used DW-295. I like it, but it is too small for my wrist. Let it travel around the world.









There are going to be 15 stops, so I need 15 volunteers. Their job is to receive the package from another user, take some pictures of the watch, post them, write few lines about yourself and send the watch to next person on the list.

If you want to join the Tour, please write you nick and location (country, city) in the following list.

0. Piowa, Poland, Warsaw
1. ???
2. ???
3. ???
4. ???
5. ???
6. ???
7. ???
8. ???
9. ???
10. ???
11. ???
12. ???
13. ???
14. ??? 
15. ???
16. Piowa, Poland, Warsaw

The watch will travel westwards. When the list is completed, I arrange participants geographically by the longitude.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Very nice idea |>

I am in, never been a part of this world tours, but love them 

0. Piowa, Poland, Warsaw
1. Crater, Slovenia, Ljubljana
2. ???
3. ???
4. ???
5. ???
6. ???
7. ???
8. ???
9. ???
10. ???
11. ???
12. ???
13. ???
14. ??? 
15. ???
16. Piowa, Poland, Warsaw


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

I should raise my hand on this one, I guess... Possibly can even meet Crater half way for the watch exchange...
Anyways, I have been reading all the other worldtour stories and found them a lot of fun. So - count me in!

0. Piowa, Poland, Warsaw
1. Crater, Slovenia, Ljubljana
2. Gripmaster, Germany, Munich
3. ???
4. ???
5. ???
6. ???
7. ???
8. ???
9. ???
10. ???
11. ???
12. ???
13. ???
14. ??? 
15. ???
16. Piowa, Poland, Warsaw


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Count me in!!! very cool idea!!

0. Piowa, Poland, Warsaw
1. Crater, Slovenia, Ljubljana
2. Gripmaster, Germany, Munich
3. Pachoe, Colombia, Bogotá D.C.
4. ???
5. ???
6. ???
7. ???
8. ???
9. ???
10. ???
11. ???
12. ???
13. ???
14. ??? 
15. ???
16. Piowa, Poland, Warsaw[/QUOTE]


----------



## G-fob (Jun 14, 2011)

oh my god, this watch is in my wishlist, even though I didn't know if it's small or big for my wrist, I guess I am not qualified to play ! LOLz


----------



## hishammsm (Jul 9, 2014)

To a one who always wears a king, I'm sure anything else would be small for your wrist Piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-fob said:


> oh my god, this watch is in my wishlist, even though I didn't know if it's small or big for my wrist, I guess I am not qualified to play ! LOLz



G-fob, I can give you this watch (if you like) after the tour. So you will be number 15 on the list.

0. Piowa, Poland, Warsaw
1. Crater, Slovenia, Ljubljana
2. Gripmaster, Germany, Munich
3. Pachoe, Colombia, Bogotá D.C.
4. ???
5. ???
6. ???
7. ???
8. ???
9. ???
10. ???
11. ???
12. ???
13. ???
14. ??? 
15. G-fob, Canada, Raincouver

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

hishammsm said:


> To a one who always wears a king, I'm sure anything else would be small for your wrist Piowa


There are few watches (f.e. GD-400 or GD-X6900) that fit my wrist (not only King). They are not much smaller than a King...
















Cheers, Piowa


----------



## pietervn (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi,

This is a fantastic idea. I'll be part of it again.

Cheers

0. Piowa, Poland, Warsaw
1. Crater, Slovenia, Ljubljana
2. Gripmaster, Germany, Munich
3. Pachoe, Colombia, Bogotá D.C.
4. pietervn, Sydney, Australia
5. ???
6. ???
7. ???
8. ???
9. ???
10. ???
11. ???
12. ???
13. ???
14. ??? 
15. G-fob, Canada, Raincouver


----------



## Shaggy2002 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm interested but don't know if I'm qualify to participate or where I'll fall on the list. I'm in the U.S.


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

This was a lot of fun back in the day.. so I'll join in!

0. Piowa, Poland, Warsaw
1. Crater, Slovenia, Ljubljana
2. Gripmaster, Germany, Munich
3. Pachoe, Colombia, Bogotá D.C.
4. pietervn, Sydney, Australia
5. JonL, NYC, USA
6. ???
7. ???
8. ???
9. ???
10. ???
11. ???
12. ???
13. ???
14. ??? 
15. G-fob, Canada, Raincouver


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

> 15. G-fob, Canada, Raincouver


Is Raincouver a real city or is that Vancouver with a twist?


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Shaggy2002 said:


> I'm interested but don't know if I'm qualify to participate or where I'll fall on the list. I'm in the U.S.



There no qualifications or anything else. Just write your nick, country and city. I will arrange participants by longitude of their cities. Watch will travel westwards from Poland.

0. Piowa, Poland, Warsaw
1. Crater, Slovenia, Ljubljana
2. Gripmaster, Germany, Munich
3. Pachoe, Colombia, Bogotá D.C.
4. pietervn, Australia, Sydney
5. JonL, USA, NYC
6. Shaggy 2002, USA, city ???
7. ???
8. ???
9. ???
10. ???
11. ???
12. ???
13. ???
14. ??? 
15. G-fob, Canada, Raincouver


----------



## zabat (Sep 14, 2014)

Crater said:


> Is Raincouver a real city or is that Vancouver with a twist?


If you lived here, you wouldn't have to ask that! Very appropriate name, believe me!

Awesome to see the watch go to G-fob. Good Karma always balances out.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Sounds like fun. I'm in if you guys don't think it already has too many stops in the states. This is such a cool idea Piowa, this forum is like no other.


0. Piowa, Poland, Warsaw
1. Crater, Slovenia, Ljubljana
2. Gripmaster, Germany, Munich
3. Pachoe, Colombia, Bogotá D.C.
4. pietervn, Australia, Sydney
5. JonL, USA, NYC
6. Shaggy 2002, USA, city ???
7. Knives and Lint, USA, New Smyrna Beach, Florida
8. ???
9. ???
10. ???
11. ???
12. ???
13. ???
14. ??? 
15. G-fob, Canada, Raincouver


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Knives and Lint said:


> Sounds like fun. I'm in if you guys don't think it already has too many stops in the states. This is such a cool idea Piowa, this forum is like no other.


There is no limit for people from one country or even city. Just pure fun.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## RHJones (Jan 21, 2014)

I would like to participate the world tour... great idea, Piowa! I would appreciate being counted in. My location is Mainz, Germany!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Updated list in new format: nick, city, country

0. Piowa, Warsaw, Poland
1. Crater, Ljubljana, Slovenia
2. Gripmaster, Munich, Germany
3. RHJones, Mainz, Germany
4. Pachoe, Bogotá D.C., Colombia
5. JonL, NYC, USA
6. Knives and Lint, New Smyrna Beach, Florida, USA
7. Shaggy 2002, city ???, USA 
8. Pietervn, Sydney, Australia, 
9. ???
10. ???
11. ???
12. ???
13. ???
14. ??? 
15. G-fob, Raincouver, Canada

Still waiting for 6 other people...

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Shaggy2002 (Oct 3, 2014)

Piowa said:


> There no qualifications or anything else. Just write your nick, country and city. I will arrange participants by longitude of their cities. Watch will travel westwards from Poland.




Claymont, DE, USA


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

0. Piowa, Warsaw, Poland
1. Crater, Ljubljana, Slovenia
2. Gripmaster, Munich, Germany
3. RHJones, Mainz, Germany
4. Pachoe, Bogotá D.C., Colombia
5. Shaggy 2002, Claymont, DE, USA 
6. JonL, NYC, USA
7. Knives and Lint, New Smyrna Beach, Florida, USA 
8. Pietervn, Sydney, Australia, 
9. ???
10. ???
11. ???
12. ???
13. ???
14. ??? 
15. G-fob, Raincouver, Canada

Still waiting for 6 other people...

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

I must say I am a little disappointed by the number of participants. We have only 9 people in nearly two days. I decided to cut list short down to ten people.

0. Piowa, Warsaw, Poland
1. Crater, Ljubljana, Slovenia
2. Gripmaster, Munich, Germany
3. RHJones, Mainz, Germany
4. Pachoe, Bogotá D.C., Colombia
5. Shaggy 2002, Claymont, DE, USA 
6. JonL, NYC, USA
7. Knives and Lint, New Smyrna Beach, Florida, USA 
8. Pietervn, Sydney, Australia, 
9. ???
10. G-fob, Raincouver, Canada

*Still waiting for the last one...*

I also need a confirmation from G-Fob.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Piowa said:


> I must say I am a little disappointed by the number of participants. We have only 9 people in nearly two days. I decided to cut list short down to ten people.
> 
> 0. Piowa, Warsaw, Poland
> 1. Crater, Ljubljana, Slovenia
> ...


I just saw this thread! Count me in.

Nick: Chrisek
City: Honolulu
Country: Hawaii


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

I changed my mind. Let's wait for a while. Let's say till next Monday 00:00 GMT

Maybe there are some other people willing to participate?
We still have 5 places. 

0. Piowa, Warsaw, Poland
1. Crater, Ljubljana, Slovenia
2. Gripmaster, Munich, Germany
3. RHJones, Mainz, Germany
4. Pachoe, Bogotá D.C., Colombia
5. Shaggy 2002, Claymont, DE, USA 
6. JonL, NYC, USA
7. Knives and Lint, New Smyrna Beach, Florida, USA 
8. Chrisek, Honolulu, Hawai
9. Pietervn, Sydney, Australia, 
10. 
11.
12.
13.
14.
15. G-fob, Raincouver, Canada

Crater, can you PM me your address?

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

Count me in for Germany, Luebeck


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

We still have 4 places

0. Piowa, Warsaw, Poland
1. Crater, Ljubljana, Slovenia
2. Gripmaster, Munich, Germany
3. D2mac, Luebeck, Germany
4. RHJones, Mainz, Germany
5. Pachoe, Bogotá D.C., Colombia
6. Shaggy 2002, Claymont, DE, USA 
7. JonL, NYC, USA
8. Knives and Lint, New Smyrna Beach, Florida, USA 
9. Chrisek, Honolulu, Hawai
10. Pietervn, Sydney, Australia, 
11.
12.
13.
14.
15. G-fob, Raincouver, Canada

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm sure we will get all the 15 people, just needs time to get all the right ones  |>


----------



## Shaggy2002 (Oct 3, 2014)

Wait till the everyone wake up, we might have more than we can handle. Lol


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Bump  4 places to go |>


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Well, here we go ...

Celso - Bahia - Brazil



Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## DiG11 (Jun 6, 2011)

Why not another stop at Brazil? :think:

DiG11, São Paulo, Brazil


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

We still have 2 places.

Looks like Germany and Brazil are leading the pack. Just like in football. 
But what about USA?

0. Piowa, Warsaw, Poland
1. Crater, Ljubljana, Slovenia
2. Gripmaster, Munich, Germany
3. D2mac, Luebeck, Germany
4. RHJones, Mainz, Germany
5. CAPF2005, Celso, Bahia, Brazil
6. DiG11, São Paulo, Brazil
7. Pachoe, Bogotá D.C., Colombia
8. Shaggy 2002, Claymont, DE, USA 
9. JonL, NYC, USA
10. Knives and Lint, New Smyrna Beach, Florida, USA 
11. Chrisek, Honolulu, Hawai
12. Pietervn, Sydney, Australia, 
13.
14.
15. G-fob, Raincouver, Canada

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

DiG11 said:


> Why not another stop at Brazil? :think:
> 
> DiG11, São Paulo, Brazil


Very different and interesting places. Good idea. Starting São Paulo and ending in Salvador, Bahia, in the warm water beaches.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Piowa said:


> We still have 2 places.
> 
> Looks like Germany and Brazil are leading the pack. Just like in football.
> But what about USA?
> ...


And no one in UK?? Come on jolly british old chaps!!!


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

gripmaster said:


> And no one in UK?? Come on jolly british old chaps!!!


And Malaysia, Singapore or Indonesia, that part of the world isn't covered yet... let's go |>


----------



## amec (Aug 15, 2014)

Count me in.

AMEC, Wamberal, Australia.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

List is full

0. Piowa, Warsaw, Poland
1. Crater, Ljubljana, Slovenia
2. Gripmaster, Munich, Germany
3. D2mac, Luebeck, Germany
4. RHJones, Mainz, Germany
5. CAPF2005, Celso, Bahia, Brazil
6. DiG11, São Paulo, Brazil
7. Pachoe, Bogotá D.C., Colombia
8. Shaggy 2002, Claymont, DE, USA 
9. JonL, NYC, USA
10. Knives and Lint, New Smyrna Beach, Florida, USA 
11. Onrypt, Oklahoma, USA
12. Chrisek, Honolulu, Hawai
13. AMEC, Wamberal, Australia
14. Pietervn, Sydney, Australia 
15. G-fob, Raincouver, Canada

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice ratio of continents I think, good selection  |> |>

It will be really interesting to see the watch you held in your hand just a while ago in completly diffrent country and continent |>

Maybe there should be few guidelines which things we have to photograph this watch with? 

Your country famous newspaper, most common car, countries famous monument etc. and then Piowa makes a collage of all photos. Same but diffrent things around the world.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Crater said:


> Maybe there should be few guidelines which things we have to photograph this watch with?
> Your country famous newspaper, most common car, countries famous monument etc. and then Piowa makes a collage of all photos. Same but diffrent things around the world.


I like your idea with collage, but I prefer to keep it "freestyle". Just post pictures and I can do the collage.

My DW-295 gained 6 or 7 seconds in 4 and half days. Are all of you still interested? 


My photos coming very soon.

Cheers, Piowa

Crater, please PM me your address.


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Piowa said:


> I like your idea with collage, but I prefer to keep it "freestyle". Just post pictures and I can do the collage.
> 
> My DW-295 gained 6 or 7 seconds in 4 and half days. Are all of you still interested?
> 
> ...


luckily most of us have another watch to use for being on time....

oh worldtour is starting? wow!:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

gripmaster said:


> oh worldtour is starting?


Yes, the World Tour is starting. I just had to take some pictures and I will send the watch to Crater.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Piowa said:


> Yes, the World Tour is starting. I just had to take some pictures and I will send the watch to Crater.
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


you know whats amazing? the watch hasnt even started and the thread has had over 1300 views!


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Piowa said:


> Yes, the World Tour is starting. I just had to take some pictures and I will send the watch to Crater.
> 
> Cheers, Piowa




Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

This thread wll be the highlight of the year. Excellent job Piowa and a great idea. We all know it will be in good hands. Massive thanks also to all participants and great seeing some newer members as well. Good luck and have a safe trip


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

agreed, wouldve liked to have seen ppl from UK and SE asia putting their hands up

along with photos, what about putting a souvenir pin on each buckle hole on the band? kind of like stickers on a band's road cases to show where its been? :-!



amec said:


> Count me in.
> 
> AMEC, Wamberal, Australia.


lol you could pretty much throw it to Pietervn


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

The World Tour has just started...

Today is raining all the time, but I took some pictures.

This is how I commute, first by scooter:








then by underground:








and at last by my lovely Volvo:
















Here is my DW-295 in my flat (big rebuilding project is starting in few hours time):








Here are some pictures from Warsaw taken in better light.

Modern architecture:








Old architecture:
















Some street art:
















Just near my flat:







And some panoramic views:
















Today or tomorrow I will send the watch to Crater.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Very nice  |> Watch looks great on your wrist btw, not too small as I would thought |>

Great photos, Warsaw is quite similar to Ljubljana, similar buildings and arhitecture, also like the graffiti.

I will also include a shot with Volvo, just diffrent model


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Great start Piowa!!!!
And happy travels, Mister G.!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Super duper start Piowa and creative as always. Really like the cool urban autumn images with the nce mix. Successful premiere. Well done


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

The watch has just set off on its way to Slovenia...

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

What a great start! Can't wait to see how it's trip evolves as it revolves around the globe!


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Piowa,

Great Start 

Wonderful!!!

What an amazing place!!!

Beautiful photos!!!

Thank you for sharing these moments!!!

Let's go!

Celso

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

The world traveller agent 295 just arrived to Slovenia!  |>

Probably speed mail record, 3 days from Poland to Slovenia, quick as lightening.

Here are few shots of the watch with watches original home memorabilia, a piece of Warsaw in Slovenia 

I will be doing the Ljubljana tour in next few days, lots of photos to follow. Then it's going north-west |>

Really nice watch btw, indeed it is small Frogman.


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

AWESOME!!!!!!!:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for photos, Crater. I am really surprised by the speed of Polish Snail Mail. Times are changing...

Can you tell me, how much faster is 295 to atomic time?

I bought it on 12th of November, send it on 17th. Watch gained 7 and half second in 5 days. It is about 45 seconds per month.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Seems like Polish mail is anything but snail mail  |>

Here is the Frogster (we need new name for it :-d) with the Ranger. I couldn't get Ranger to sync today, too much disturbance in the force, but it synced yesteday, so it's still as accurate as it gets.

Seems like Frogster is now around 11 to 12 seconds faster then atomic clock:










Comparison shot with 5600


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Terrific Nik and well done Piowa. Lightning fast indeed. Froggy looks really small  Looking forward to your weekend tour shots. Great stuff and a fabulous thread


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Terrific Nik and well done Piowa. Lightning fast indeed. Froggy looks really small  Looking forward to your weekend tour shots. Great stuff and a fabulous thread


Thanks Tom, I'm glad you enjoy it  |> Few more shots coming over weekend and then a larger amount on monday


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Few more photos before the day is over

Sunset here in GMT+1



















And cats :-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Lovely photos Nik and with heart. Cats already know this procedure I bet. Great sunset sbot as well. Froggy looks sleek and big from this angle Great job


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Lovely photos Nik and with heart. Cats already know this procedure I bet. Great sunset sbot as well. Froggy looks sleek and big from this angle Great job


:-d :-d

True, they are well used to the camera now  Thanks Tom |> |>


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Crater, Friends,

Amazing!!! The same clock join friends in different parts of the world. The same clock, different wrist, different people, different places, but ... the same clock and one passion without other interests

Only the friendship

A.M.A.Z.I.N.G

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## BlackNomad (Oct 19, 2013)

Awesome thread, amazing adventure!
Love the picture with the sunset!


----------



## amec (Aug 15, 2014)

I am looking forward to its visit here in downtown Wamberal.

With the weather we are having chances are it will end up with a photo at a bushfire at least.

Currently 3:50 in the afternoon and its about 38 celsius. Sitting here sweating. Might be time for the aircon....


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

May I ask participants of the World Tour not to adjust the time on the DW-295?

This way we could see how many seconds, minutes, hours  it will gain after the Tour.

Crater, if you have already adjusted the time, don't worry. Just type the date of adjusting somewhere in this thread.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Piowa, I haven't been touching the adjust button  It will have the time you adjusted |>

Thanks for the kind words guys, this is just the first stop, 15 more diffrent stops to follow |>

Few photos today, Frogster went for a walk in fogg























































And since it's Frog Friday, Frogman and Frogster together  Very similar


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice comparison shot Nik. Damn that’s really tiny but looks cool. Great autumn shots Nik especially the leafs. Great colours


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks Tom, I knew the leaf photo will be your favourite 

Here are few shots from today, watch will leave me on tueseday so I have to use the time I have with it |>

Morning coffee, in most of Europe I think its customs usually to go the the caffee or coffee shop on saturday or sunday morning, not sure if thats the case in USA, Brasil or Australia. But we will find out soon 



















Small desert ''famous'' in this caffee, sponge cake with walnut layer and cream. Its called bombica, which means small bomb :-d



















Frogster DW-295 with my brothers DW-290 |> Same strap, but diffrent module, watches aren't that similar as number would suggest.

DW-290 is daily wearer, all the writing came off.



















On the way to the store I ran into an obstacle, brick wall










In the store










Paprika










Carrots 



















Not even December yet and already choclate Santas all around










And to finish off with promised Volvo Shot


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

LOL!! Awesome !!! thats a bloody VOLVO report right there....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Wonderful post Nik. Getting better and better Great support from Asia!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Fantastic photos and stories, Nik. 
Your Volvo shots are great.
Big thanks for participation. 
DW-295 looks better on your wrist than on mine. 

I can't wait for another stops in the Tour. 

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## hishammsm (Jul 9, 2014)

Great spirit guys, and excellent photos.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Piowa said:


> Fantastic photos and stories, Nik.
> Your Volvo shots are great.
> Big thanks for participation.
> DW-295 looks better on your wrist than on mine.
> ...


Yes Nik didn't disappoint the audience. Exactly what I expected. Great stuff from a great member on F17!


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for kind words guys, really appriciated  |> Time with the watch is limited so have to make the best use of it 

Tommorow few shots on lazy sunday and then Ljubljana tour on monday |>


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Photos: 100%

Friend Crater: 100%

Everything, absolutely everything, 100% !!!!



Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Simonal (Sep 30, 2013)

Really enjoying the DW-295 trip. Looks like it has been really enjoying the the sights in two different countries so far....
Great photography and inventive ways to show the watch around the country.
Normally I would take part just got a lot on at present.
Looking forward to all the visits.
Cheers Simon


Sent from my...


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Frogster arrived in Ljubljana 

I made quite a lot more photos then I planned, I will split in 3 posts |>

We will start at the building of Slovenian parliament, this big clean surface is just new, not so long ago it was all parking lot, now it's moved in underground garages.



















Then we move towards the center of the city, same as before... this used to road and parking lot for tourist buses mostly, but now it's all big surface for pedestrians and music events










Around this square there are few interesting buildings










University



















And park










Then we move even closer to the center |> Castle on the top










River is called Ljubljanica, city is called Ljubljana 










This big red building is church, famous for its size and color. We will get there |>





































Menu from a local bar










Orange house  Recently restored, its even more orange in person










This alley is very close to the center now










We have few pop-up stores, but no g-shock yet










This is the majors office



















Themed photo for the forum










Only official Rolex dealer here as far as I know



















Another pigeon










Closer look at Slovenian soil


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

This is the market, hard to take photo and capture the whole size, it's quite large










This bridge is also quite new, few years old. It's quite fishy... there is a fish market near by and you can't miss it, no need for directions 










Following the world trend |>










Another menu










And now we are in the center |>




























They are putting up Christmas decorations, lights go on on December 1st



















Another fella photographing, probably for some forum? :-d










This is the statue of France Preseren, famous poet and his song is used as our nathional anthem










This is the model of Ljubljana, so you can see the whole city in smaller scale |>

Castle on the top right, this model is located somewhere in the middle of the city










This is where we started, big empty space and the building on the left is the parliament



















Another themed photo |> This store also has Tag Heuer, Chopard and few others. Also Casio, but very poor line up, just few basic colored DW-6900 etc.



















Now turn to the right, this street is alway busy, main street in the city (for walking, no cars allowed)










Probably Japanese restorant










I think this was first McDonalds restorant in Slovenia, back in 90's










Looking back on this street, McDonalds is now located on the left side










This is the public transport in the city, white and green buses



















Now we go to the bakery...










... for some traditional Slovenian French croissant and some tradtional Slovenian American donut :-d


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Slowly coming to an end of the tour



















This idea was ''stolen'' from Nother european countries, rent-a-bike, quite succesfull










Interesting building



















And last wristie  Watch will soon be heading to Germany to the next pit stop |>


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Awesome story in pictures.... I think I have had pizza n that one restaurant.. or maybe not...
great seeing Ljublijana again..it's been a few years since I've been there.. Great reporter job there Crater!!


----------



## G-fob (Jun 14, 2011)

Dear Sir. Crater !

absolutely awesomeness !


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow staggering posts Nik. Epic. Frogster could stay for awhile in Lujbljana with you  ;-) Great sight seeing tour. Thanks for sharing and big thanks for being so passionate. Great job.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Nik, big thanks for photos and stories. 
How accurate is Frogster (aka Poorman's Frogman) right now?
I set it on 12th of November.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

gripmaster said:


> Awesome story in pictures.... I think I have had pizza n that one restaurant.. or maybe not...
> great seeing Ljublijana again..it's been a few years since I've been there.. Great reporter job there Crater!!


Hope it brought some good memories back  There are few pizza places here in city center, quite possibly you had one here |> |> Few things have changed in last few years, owners of restaurants changed too, but in general almost the same 



G-fob said:


> Dear Sir. Crater !
> 
> absolutely awesomeness !


Thanks, much appriciated, glad you like it  |>



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Wow staggering posts Nik. Epic. Frogster could stay for awhile in Lujbljana with you  ;-) Great sight seeing tour. Thanks for sharing and big thanks for being so passionate. Great job.


Thanks Tom  |> |> I wouldn't mind having Frogster here for a while more :-d  Simple watch, really nice design, Frogman in smaller suit. I'm glad you enjoyed the photos, now you have an image how it looks here, not just few photos that I usually send you  Remembered your SD, DSSD and Sub when I saw the Rolex dealer, had to take few shots.



Piowa said:


> Nik, big thanks for photos and stories.
> How accurate is Frogster (aka Poorman's Frogman) right now?
> I set it on 12th of November.
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


This was great fun, glad I'm a part of it, glad to share 

I'm glad you accept the Frogster name :-d Frogster is now exactly 18 sec faster then synced Rangeman, gained quite a lot in just few days.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeah Nik I like the Omega shots Impressive sight all the way. Wonder how many authorized Dealers are located in Ljublijana as the capital.


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Yeah Nik I like the Omega shots Impressive sight all the way. Wonder how many authorized Dealers are located in Ljublijana as the capital.


Not really that many, I think 3 higher end watch stores all together... you can buy probably most of the swiss brands you would like, just not enough demand for more stores |>


----------



## greg1491 (Jul 8, 2012)

Awesome job. Thanks for the effort and enthusiasm. Awesome architecture, great tour via the photos. I love the big, bold digits on that DW-295.


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

What a great photo essay! Thanks for sharing - I feel as I've been to Ljubljana for just a bit. :-!


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

greg1491 said:


> Awesome job. Thanks for the effort and enthusiasm. Awesome architecture, great tour via the photos. I love the big, bold digits on that DW-295.


Thanks Greg, I'm glad you enjoyed it  |> Big numbers on this model is really big plus, they are bigger then any of the Gshocks I have.



JonL said:


> What a great photo essay! Thanks for sharing - I feel as I've been to Ljubljana for just a bit. :-!


:-d Thanks Jon, that was the purpose, wanted to make it more interesting  |> Can't wait for other countries to show up in this thread |>


----------



## dhodesign (Dec 8, 2010)

Agree with all of the guys, such a great place and such awesome photo essay! Thanks Crater for sharing.


----------



## hishammsm (Jul 9, 2014)

Amazing pictures Crater, I really enjoyed the tour. 
This thread is becoming more like a documentary rather than a watch tour.
Quality work guys.


----------



## DiG11 (Jun 6, 2011)

Congrats on the pics Crater! Can't wait to take some pictures myself!



hishammsm said:


> Amazing pictures Crater, I really enjoyed the tour.
> This thread is becoming more like a documentary rather than a watch tour.
> Quality work guys.


Yes! The most fun part about the world is knowing other places and cultures!
Piowa is a genius!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

DiG11 said:


> Piowa is a genius!


Thanks.

Just ask my wife. She has different opinion...


Cheers, Genius


----------



## hishammsm (Jul 9, 2014)

Piowa said:


> Cheers, Genius


loll
True Piowa the idea of this thread it self is enough to make you a genius.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

hishammsm said:


> loll
> True Piowa the idea of this thread it self is enough to make you a genius.


It wasn't my idea:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/g-3011-world-tour-begins-6-13-12-a-705360.html

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Crater,

I thought what to write...

I could not.

Words could not explain my excitement.

So, please, accept my palms:



Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## steuerman (Jul 24, 2010)

$9.00 at walmart, poorman's Frogman


----------



## Shaggy2002 (Oct 3, 2014)

steuerman said:


> $9.00 at walmart, poorman's Frogman


You mean poor man King???


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Poorman's FAKE King. DW-295 is genuine Casio watch. 

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

LOL ..... Don't mess with Piowa when it comes to THE K I N G !!!!!!


----------



## steuerman (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Frogster is on its way to Germany, pit stop number 3  

It was great having it and great wearing it, nice simple watch that delivers. I think its good as it is because its so affordable, but so good at the same time.

Fellowship of the ring... I mean Fellowship of the Frog continues


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

The Frogster has landed.


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice, great to see it arrived safe and sound  |> Give him some space now, let him breath some german fresh air and aclimate to the higher altitude :-d


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

THERE HE IS!!!









Frogster has landed..... World Tour, stage three.... Germany.


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

I see Frogster still has some Slovenia on his mind, but will get over that soon :-d  |> 

Looking forward to some more photos |>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Crater said:


> I see Frogster still has some Slovenia on his mind, but will get over that soon :-d  |>
> 
> Looking forward to some more photos |>


Glad everything went smooth Nik. Unforgettable images from.Slovenia  Now lets see what Zee Germans will do. Its nicely balanced! South, Middle and North if I remember correctly. Looking forward to it too.


----------



## TixTox (Jul 4, 2014)

This thread is fantastic.

I'll be following the Frogster around the globe.


----------



## TixTox (Jul 4, 2014)

gripmaster said:


> THERE HE IS!!!
> 
> Frogster has landed..... World Tour, stage three.... Germany.


I can't wait to see where you take the watch, hopefully it isn't scared of high places.


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

TixTox said:


> I can't wait to see where you take the watch, hopefully it isn't scared of high places.


It looks pretty brave to me... But let's see what the little fellow can take! Only a few hours until his odyssee begins.

Tonight, he's been welcomed and saluted as he deserves it by the "Guard of Frogs".


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

TixTox said:


> I can't wait to see where you take the watch, hopefully it isn't scared of high places.


Frogster will also travel to Northern Germany towards the Baltic Sea; so it will be definitely more flat later on. Great to see few different landscapes in Germany!


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Frogster's first snow on the World Tour.... It's getting cold and foggy in Germany.
But he has nevertheless begun his mission.


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Great photos, nothing less then expected  |> 

This will be quite a shock for Frogster, now snow and then in few weeks heat and humidity in South America... hopefully he will be able to handle all this :-d Somehow looks really good on the snow, goes well with its looks |>


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Great photos, GM. Congrats. 

How much faster is Frogster right now?

I bought it on 12th of November.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Piowa said:


> Great photos, GM. Congrats.
> 
> How much faster is Frogster right now?
> 
> ...


Count Piowa that was the first picture I took but wanted to wait if you requested it. And - you did not disappoint.
So here it is - I recruited a worthy comparison Frog for the job:


----------



## BlackNomad (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you, Crater for the amazing tour in Ljubljana, very beautiful city! Can't wait to see the "German leg" of the Poorman's Frogman World Tour! Oh, Frogster, Frogster it is! I also thought of:












or


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks BlackNomad, much appriciated |> Ljubljana was just the begining, much more to come, Frogster is now enjoying cooler temperatures


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Crater said:


> Thanks BlackNomad, much appriciated |> Ljubljana was just the begining, much more to come, Frogster is now enjoying cooler temperatures


Your post was outstanding Nik. Credit where credit's due  Now lets learn more about Germany


----------



## amec (Aug 15, 2014)

Still many stops before the World Tour gets here... Sunny downtown Wamberal.


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Its a gloomy morning here in the north of Germany... Trip up was so densely packed, Frogster had no time for Souvenir pictures...
Now he will begin documenting his days.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

amec said:


> Still many stops before the World Tour gets here... Sunny downtown Wamberal.


Yeah its summer time Down Under  nice


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

A late lunch for the traveller...


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

So the world traveller went for a quick trip to Berlin... he was there only for some hours, so it was hectic.. I still manged to get some vacation pictures:

Of course, we had to walk by the Victory Column, no time to climb to the top, but the view wouldnt have been that great...









Massacre in the biggest park of Berlin, the Tiergarten:

















We then walked past the zoo:

























A hint at south america, where Frogster will be travelling in some weeks.









Bikes parked in front of the famous "Zoo" trainstation. Berlin cyclists are some of the most fearless, daredevil, and anarchist bike riders I have met.









The church in the background is "Gedächtniskirche", one of the symbolic buildings of Berlin, and has been left half destroyed, as it came out of WW II.









Crater found this tradition which is probably worldwide now, in Ljublijana. It would seem this bridge here has only just been discovered...









Basically all lightposts in this city seem to be covered in spooky stickers.









Since Berlin is the capital again, it is a regular occurance for the route from Tegel Airport to the government buildings to be shut down for high ranking state guests to come blasting through the city in a convoy of black limousines. I havent yet figured out which country that red/black flag on the Mercedes S-class represents, in any case this couldnt have been just some ambassador, judging from the easily 30 Motorcycle escorts, a dozen black limousines and some armored G-Class plus another 10 regular police cars. The intersection here had been shut down by a dozen policemen for at least 15 min before the convoy passed through, you can imagine what traffic looked like, at 4 on a friday afternoon...









The sign says "This bus stop is presently not in service"

















Frogster travels back to the south...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow, excellent pictures and story. I love Berlin, spent there a lot of time.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Simonal (Sep 30, 2013)

Really loving the pictures GM definitely puts Berlin on my visit list sooner rather than later. And the Frogster is getting such a great tour of places first with Piowa, then Crater, now GM setting such a high standard for others to follow..looking forward to more of Germany.


Sent from my...


----------



## raceclawt (Mar 19, 2013)

Great touristic tour for the Frogster in Berlin!Great job GM!A very nice way to discover this town!Bravo for all challengers of this thread!


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Gripmaster,

Your country is beautiful, amazing 

This is the luckiest G Shock ever.

Traveling, traveling, not need pay hotel, food, tickets, etc.

G Shock Ambassador!

Amazing!!!!

Thanks Friend Gripmaster!!!

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Great photos, very much up to standard  |> Thats how it should be done, nice photos and commentary about the place itself, adding a bit of history |>

I will have to google a bit more about that church in ruins, had no idea there is such church in the middle of the city, unrepaired since WW2.

That convoy of policemen and limos sounds very familiar, happens here in Ljubljana all the time too... of course in much smaller scale... one limo and 2 bikes usually :-d :-d

And what is that about madmen Berlin bike drivers, you had a close encounter with any of them?


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Crater said:


> Great photos, very much up to standard  |> Thats how it should be done, nice photos and commentary about the place itself, adding a bit of history |>
> 
> I will have to google a bit more about that church in ruins, had no idea there is such church in the middle of the city, unrepaired since WW2.
> 
> ...


Church : oh yes its superfamous. Theres a "newer" Building next to it, that ugly glass Cube. But the original tower still looks like a bomb just hit it...

Police escort: it was def a chief of state, thTs illustrated by a Formation of 15. had it been a work visit and not an official one he'd have had 7. lower state officials will get escorts of 5, 3 or 2... Theres a whole website explaining it!

Bike maniacs: i used to be one of them.


----------



## amec (Aug 15, 2014)

Never see anything like a convoy like that round here.


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

amec said:


> Never see anything like a convoy like that round here.


Quite impressive actually...


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

I feel like there is Cobra 11 just around the corner, waiting to jump in if things go south quickly in these escorts :-d :-d


----------



## BlackNomad (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you for the tour around Berlin, gripmaster! Very beautiful city! Frogster looks good in all weather conditions - guess because it's what it's been made for! What I also notice is that G-shockers quite good at photography! May be it's just a general feeling of balance and aesthetics, but they somehow manage to express the beauty of the place or action and stick G-shock into it :-d Very beautiful pictures, gripmaster!!!


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Crater said:


> I feel like there is Cobra 11 just around the corner, waiting to jump in if things go south quickly in these escorts :-d :-d


Haha youre certainly right! Only these guys are still another level than the Rowdys of Cobra 11...

I found out who the guest was btw... In the Limousine was the President of Afghanistan.


----------



## D1cky986 (Jul 22, 2012)

Big thanks to everyone who has contributed to this thread so far, really looking forward to see what else is in store, as the World Tour continues...!


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

CAPF2005 said:


> Gripmaster,
> 
> Your country is beautiful, amazing
> 
> ...


True, I've been paying for all the travels, Frogster is just surfing along! He has some really cold days ahead of himm still here in Germany and will be a big jump for him when he comes over to Brazil!


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

BlackNomad said:


> Thank you for the tour around Berlin, gripmaster! Very beautiful city! Frogster looks good in all weather conditions - guess because it's what it's been made for! What I also notice is that G-shockers quite good at photography! May be it's just a general feeling of balance and aesthetics, but they somehow manage to express the beauty of the place or action and stick G-shock into it :-d Very beautiful pictures, gripmaster!!!


Very well said, somehow these two things go hand in hand here  |>


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

I finally got a chance to see your pics GM, just amazing. Thanks for sharing! :-!


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

OK OK OK.... here we Go, Frogster is back in the Alps and he wanted to see some trails! We are having very low clouds, they start at 1000m and go way beyond 3000 so no summit views just yet.... 
But we had quite the adventure anyways:

New positive Navy Rangeman was leading the way and positively excited to show Frogster the surroundings.









Frogster got right into Schamaleeohn- mode (Ted Mosby) and adapted to the good old Roclites.









Snow starts at 1000 or even below, thats actually the ridge or rather the climb to the ridge where I presented the black&white Gulfmaster last week.









Thats our trail right here on the right. You dont want to fall here, it's almost straight down, about 200m into the canyon below, where we will run back in a little while...

























At the entrance to the canyon, about 200m below the trail from earlier, theres this little flood-gate. It was used from the middle of the 17th century to first block the water, collect wood in the pool that filled above it and then with the big spill of water, the logs were transported down the river to the next such installation. There was quite few of them for a trip of about 12km to the next town. This house here has been renovated in 1802. Frogster thinks that that's still pretty old and that it looks great for its age.









Frogster not scared, of course!









































Very visible here: every winter, once the snow hits, there are massive avalanches coming down the mountain. They actually come down some vertical 1000 meters sometimes, devastate big bands of forest, they also traverse the trail we ran on earlier and make it impossible to pass and then end up down here in the canyon with tons of rocks, earth and trees...









At this spot the pile of snow and debris was a good 10m high and filled all the valley. Some fearless hikers would cross it, and there would be like a mini footpath on it but it is in fact dangerous and becomes so more and more as it melts and the river which keeps tunneling below it starts to make a cavern that will eventually collapse. So I make it a point not to be here when that happens. So far that has worked out well...









Frogster's Adventure Tour Grand Finale at the waterfall...









That's it for today, folks! Hope you liked the tour....


----------



## raceclawt (Mar 19, 2013)

Of course,we like it and the Frogster must have reach this part of the planet!Mad post and Danke!!!


----------



## BlackNomad (Oct 19, 2013)

What a beautiful place!!! Thanks gripmaster and Frogster!!!


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Great scenery, that's how I imagined german forest to look like  

Frogster seems right at home, you probably don't even need Rangeman on your hikes and runs |> The avalanche seems mighty dangerous though, good point for not being there too often.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Gripmaster proposed to switch positions 3 and 4 on our list, because he will visit Mainz next week. 
He can deliver the watch directly to RHJones.

D2mac and RHJones, are you ok with it?

If so, the list will look like this:

0. Piowa, Warsaw, Poland
1. Crater, Ljubljana, Slovenia
2. Gripmaster, Munich, Germany
*3. RHJones, Mainz, Germany
4. D2mac, Luebeck, Germany
*5. CAPF2005, Celso, Bahia, Brazil
6. DiG11, São Paulo, Brazil
7. Pachoe, Bogotá D.C., Colombia
8. Shaggy 2002, Claymont, DE, USA 
9. JonL, NYC, USA
10. Knives and Lint, New Smyrna Beach, Florida, USA 
11. Onrypt, Oklahoma, USA
12. Chrisek, Honolulu, Hawai
13. AMEC, Wamberal, Australia
14. Pietervn, Sydney, Australia 
15. G-fob, Raincouver, Canada

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

OK for me. 



Piowa said:


> Gripmaster proposed to switch positions 3 and 4 on our list, because he will visit Mainz next week.
> He can deliver the watch directly to RHJones.
> 
> D2mac and RHJones, are you ok with it?
> ...


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Before hitting the beaches of the Baltic Sea, Frogster wanted to go on a real mountain...
So Navy was positive and took him along...


----------



## raceclawt (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice GM!I hate cold but the Frogster was need this travel so bad!Great,love the pics!|>|>|>


----------



## raceclawt (Mar 19, 2013)

Anyway,few will see,the Rangeman was on altimeter and the Frogster was telling the right time on the pic #1! :-x:-x:-x


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

raceclawt said:


> Anyway,few will see,the Rangeman was on altimeter and the Frogster was telling the right time on the pic #1! :-x:-x:-x


Good job!!!! I forgot this in fact! My line was supposed to be:

"While Rangeman teaches Frogster about life in the mountains, the little one does a pretty good job indicating the altitude, very closely to the actual value...."


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Great photos. I'm not a fan of winter and snow, in fact I hate both :-d But those are some really nice shots, especially the one with the cabin in the background |>


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

i for one appreciate the shots of the snow and winter GM! :-!
its stinking hot here 10months of the year (the other 2 is slightly less stinking hot, maybe a week of that we go "ooo, its a bit chilly")
34C with like 90% humidity today, currently thunderstorming so the novelty of snow and winter is a great thought 

i also usually end up travelling in the colder months of foreign countries due to cheaper flights so it gives me the feel goods ^_^
yet to be in a big city while its snowing yet (i know it all goes to crap) so my view may change slightly if/when i finally organise a white xmas 

looking forward to more adventures of Frognot |>


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

Lovely pics as usual, GM! Frogster certainly is getting a great tour so far... :-!


----------



## hishammsm (Jul 9, 2014)

Excellent photos GM, really enjoyed the tour.


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

soulbridgemedia said:


> i for one appreciate the shots of the snow and winter GM! :-!
> its stinking hot here 10months of the year (the other 2 is slightly less stinking hot, maybe a week of that we go "ooo, its a bit chilly")
> 34C with like 90% humidity today, currently thunderstorming so the novelty of snow and winter is a great thought
> 
> ...





JonL said:


> Lovely pics as usual, GM! Frogster certainly is getting a great tour so far... :-!





Crater said:


> Great photos. I'm not a fan of winter and snow, in fact I hate both :-d But those are some really nice shots, especially the one with the cabin in the background |>





hishammsm said:


> Excellent photos GM, really enjoyed the tour.


thanks - Frogster and I are happy you like his stories... last episode this weekend and then he will travel on north to the very opposite end of germany... no more monutains there, it will be beaches, sanddunes, the wild baltic sea and if we're lucky some really cool architecture too!


----------



## amec (Aug 15, 2014)

Hurry up!

I am sure Froggy would like to take a swim in the warm ocean over here in the land of Ozs...


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

A bump for Frogster so the thread won't get too far on 2nd page |> |>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Crater said:


> A bump for Frogster so the thread won't get too far on 2nd page |> |>


Yes it has slowed down considerably. Still hoping for few ( bavarian ) city shots with the Frogster, if there's still some time left


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Can it still make 80 days around the world? ;-)

Thanks all for the magnificent photos!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

watch_geek2014 said:


> Can it still make 80 days around the world? ;-)


The watch does not go around the world. The route is from Poland to Australia and then to Canada where it is going to stay.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Piowa said:


> The watch does not go around the world. The route is from Poland to Australia and then to Canada where it is going to stay.
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Piowa maybe you can show us on a world map the exact route Would be pretty cool i think


----------



## jabber786 (Dec 15, 2014)

Very nice photo reports, I love the last set of snow photos, this is great idea of watch going around the world and meeting people. Looking forward to more photos


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Frogster affronted a bit of xmas madness city atmosphere... there's some Piowa style iceskating to make him feel like home...

















Traffic jams are just ridiculous now in the late afternoons... Frogster had to flee the scene!









No Volvos in the area, so Frogster documented his vehicle during his stay in the Alps:

















Frogster is now ready to move on to the north.... in a few days he will be swimming in the Baltic Sea!
It was great having him visit for a while, he's a robust and creative little fellow...
Good-Bye Frogster World Traveller, and have a good trip!


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Great set of photos, really nice to see Impreza shots materialized  Those are crucial for every tour, all started in Volvo |>

Good luck mr. Frogster on your trip north, seeing ocean for the first time (in the tour). My hat is off to mr. gripmaster for paticipating, he is now on the board of legends that participate the tour |>


----------



## Simonal (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice continue the car theme and beautiful pictures


Sent from my...


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Crater said:


> Great set of photos, really nice to see Impreza shots materialized  Those are crucial for every tour, all started in Volvo |>
> 
> Good luck mr. Frogster on your trip north, seeing ocean for the first time (in the tour). My hat is off to mr. gripmaster for paticipating, he is now on the board of legends that participate the tour |>


Legend yourself, Volvo-man! Let's see what car d2mac has to offer! Or he may well bring in naval transportation... Let's take Frogster on board a submarine!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Alrighty. Thanks to our F17 German Mountaineer for the terrific Bavarian Alps spectacle. Now lets see what the guys from the opposite side of Germany are having in store. Looking forward to it D2mac  Good luck


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

Uhhh, hmm.
High expectations! 
Lets see if the rainy weather here will let me do a good photo shootiung! ;-)



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Alrighty. Thanks to our F17 German Mountaineer for the terrific Bavarian Alps spectacle. Now lets see what the guys from the opposite side of Germany are having in store. Looking forward to it D2mac  Good luck


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

d2mac said:


> Uhhh, hmm.
> High expectations!
> Lets see if the rainy weather here will let me do a good photo shootiung! ;-)


Of course you will. No doubt about


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Cheers Piowa,
your tour is turning out great, it's fun isn't it?
I can't wait for it to make it here so I can take a picture of it next to the 3011.
Congrats on a great thread!!
Chris


----------



## RHJones (Jan 21, 2014)

> D2mac and RHJones, are you ok with it?
> 
> If so, the list will look like this:
> 
> ...


Sorry, I've been offline a few days, so much happended meanwhile...

Of course, OK for me!


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

Look, look!
Today on my doorstep!
The post-girl made it trough rain and storm (we had a 1h power outage because of the rain and storm last night) to my home and the frogster is here! 

The time is 50sec fast and will be un-synced as required by forum members! ;-)

I will try to do some night shots today (it already dark here for some hours), currently is not raining but still stormy.


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

Here we go:
I drove to the city with my car:




So now you can guess what a Car that is. 

As already mentioned the rain and wind was terrible.
I would have done more shots if my camera were not in danger to get water damaged. 

First i entered the old city using the "burgtor" (Castle Gate).



This barricade was flipped over by storm....


Approach to the first part of the Christmas market which is more fun-fair themed:


Its not very busy here because of the foul weather and the closing time is near.

Walking over to the main city market beside the medival city hall:



Frogster is waiting for more sights to come while i have a "schaschlik" meat-onion stick. 


OK, the main sight of Lübeck, the "Holstentor" city gate:




The whole gate is tilting towards "enemy" because they made the outer walls thicker and heavier then the inner walls. 


Sailing ships in city harbour:


Passing burgtor while leaving the city, soaked wet.


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

AWESOME!!! Well done!!!!! Great first day for little Frogster in the North of Germany!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow very nice d2mac. Great job and thanks for weathering the storm. Really tough conditions. Like your little Night Sightseeing Tour. Nicely done, lovely shots despite the rough weather. Now stay warm & cozy and enjoy the evening. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks d2mac for all. 
How do you like the watch?

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## greg1491 (Jul 8, 2012)

Late night, middle of a bad storm. Thats what I call enthusiasm. Thanks D2mac. Great photos despite the weather. 

This thread has me googling cities and sites and learning about places Ive never heard of. Awesome so far.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

greg1491 said:


> Late night, middle of a bad storm. Thats what I call enthusiasm. Thanks D2mac. Great photos despite the weather.
> 
> This thread has me googling cities and sites and learning about places Ive never heard of. Awesome so far.


Well put Greg


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

The Watch is a little bit on the small side.
But its nice to wear with a comfortable strap. 
The LCD is very good!

Somebody attached the backplate upside-down. 8)

I will skip doing photos today since we have the same foul weather and rain today as we had yesterday!
Its just to foggy to do good daytime shots. :-(

If rain stops today during daylight, i will go to the beach.

Thank you all for your warm comments! 



Piowa said:


> Thanks d2mac for all.
> How do you like the watch?
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

:-(


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice to see Frogster arrived safely to the north  Great photos, gives us good image how city looks, even though its dark and wet.

Very scary looking city gate, curious to know who was the enemy they were protecting from? Were they from the north or from the south?


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

The gate was build in the 15th century and was probably not the first one on that place.
In general here in Germany until 1871 there were many micro-nations. The main directive for many centuries was "fighting each other".
So the german tribes had their little fights with always changing allies and sometimes the danish and the swedish joined in.
Other marauders like Baltic Sea pirates were also around.
Every important medieval city in germany (not only here in the north) had their city walls and gates (in all directions). 

The old city wall is not well preserved in Lübeck, but there are some parts left. And the 2 Gates from the photos survived. 



Crater said:


> Nice to see Frogster arrived safely to the north  Great photos, gives us good image how city looks, even though its dark and wet.
> 
> Very scary looking city gate, curious to know who was the enemy they were protecting from? Were they from the north or from the south?


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

d2mac said:


> :-(


DAMN! thats not good...

Frogster should have stayed in the Alps:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi d2mac. Surely the Frogster will stay in Luebeck Germany for few more days and you may find some time during the festive season to take a few more shots  Some ideas:

Buddenbrookhaus
Travemuende
Priwallhafen ( Maritimes Denkmal Passat ) 

Would be uber cool


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Crater said:


> Nice to see Frogster arrived safely to the north  Great photos, gives us good image how city looks, even though its dark and wet.
> 
> Very scary looking city gate, curious to know who was the enemy they were protecting from? Were they from the north or from the south?


Most importantly the gate serves as inspiration for the many brands of this Lübeck specialty... but I will let D2mac explain about that...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

All of a sudden, I have the urge to get a candy bar.


gripmaster said:


> Most importantly the gate serves as inspiration for the many brands of this Lübeck specialty... but I will let D2mac explain about that...
> 
> View attachment 2408153
> 
> ...


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

gripmaster said:


> Most importantly the gate serves as inspiration for the many brands of this Lübeck specialty... but I will let D2mac explain about that...
> 
> View attachment 2408153
> 
> ...


Ah yes, the marzipan bread. I have one here, not from Lübeck though


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

Yepp, for unknown reasons the Lübeck candy makers got famous for their marzipan. 

There are still several larger and smaller companies making Marzipan, the best known is the Niederegger brand from Gripmasters photo.
You will find products of this brand all over Germany and the company i work for is using this as a giveaway for customers and suppliers.
Its well received all over the world. ;-)

The Lübeck Marzipan Flagstore has a rather large exhibition of things made of marzipan, i hope i can deliver a good photo of that later.

Tourists on guided tours in Lübeck are often also guided to the different marzipan makers (but not every guided tour ends at one of the well known ones). 

And yes, i will do a trip to Travemünde and picture some large ships! 



gripmaster said:


> Most importantly the gate serves as inspiration for the many brands of this Lübeck specialty... but I will let D2mac explain about that...


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

You can even get an entire cake!!


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Dessert is served..


----------



## RHJones (Jan 21, 2014)

> Yepp, for unknown reasons the Lübeck candy makers got famous for their marzipan.


Sorry-not for unknown, for good reasons IMHO. No Christmas without Marzipan from Lübeck!;-)


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

OK, last night the rain went and cold dry air came in.
So today we have frost but nice and clear weather.
Lets see some landscape! 

First i did what gripmaster did, climbed the highest mountain around.
It fobidden to drive to the top so i had to let my car in the valley and have a walk to the 81m peak. 



On top of the hill there is an observation deck:

The place was somewhat crowded. after more then one week of storm and rain everybody wants to see the sun. 

So lets see what is the landscape from the top:

The white dot on the horizon is a ferry to scandinavia which is starting from Lübeck.





Frogster on the frosty steps of the observation deck:

Frogster observing landscape:


The next tour leads to the beach as promised. 
First a rather flat and sandy beach in Boltenhagen, ferry still in the back. 
This beach is used for bathing during summer. It our Repulse Bay. 





Next stop is a rather wild beach with cliffs which is most common here.
Since there are a lot of stones on the beach and in the water, go swimming is not so joyfull. 
The stones come out of the cliffs which are washed away in a rate of 30cm/year.
I follow a small creek down to sea level.




Frogster in the wilderness:



Frogster feeling like a big frog sitting on a stone in the creek shortly before the creek disappears in the salty sea. 



This way to the sea had a bad history since it was used for searchlight trucks in cold war times.
They popped up every evening and searched for people who tried to swim to the west.
Tha means that the way was constructed military style with concrete stuff they had hands-on.
Today there are still decaying concrete piles laying around on the beach head.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh wow  Wonderful post. Thanks 4 sharing d2mac


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Beautiful place, wonderful pictures. It is a pleasure to see this. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Oldbugr (Aug 1, 2013)

I found this thread and have read it at least three times!! Awesome thread and the most wonderful pictures, thanks to all who are doing this:-!


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

Second ride to Lübeck with some nice places in sunny weather.

1. Travemünde, where the river Trave enters the baltic sea.
I found a car park in front od an abandoned hospital:



Afer a short walk through a park i arrived at the Passat habour where now in winter only the passat is present. All other boats are beached to prevent them from ice damage.



Going somewhat closer with frogster also have a look at scenery:



International touch with bi-langual access denied plate. ;-) Unfortunally the footbridge to the ship is under construction and i couldnt enter the ship as it is possible in general.
The ships riveted hull was repaired with welded-on patches many years ago and is brittle now. so this ship will not go to sea anymore except an wealthy supporter pops up for extended repairs.




readon in part 2!


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

Part 2:

I crossing the river trave by ferry boat 





Arriving in the city habor.
Frogster is waiting at the hand rail whil i do some pictures of a medival wooden ship replica like in was used 400 years ago for merchant cruising over the baltic sea.





Fireship:



some museum ships, all at the old city habor.







Holstentor and historic warehouses:



Read on in part 3!


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

part 3:

There is still the chirstmas market on the main Lübeck market place beside the city hall:




And because of so many fans, the Niederegger marzipan flagstore and some displays made of marzipan: 





And finally some culture, the Buddenbrookhaus, an Thomas Mann exhibition (just for you, Deepsea_Dweller! ;-))


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Cool nautic tour and cany houses!!! Frogster adventures are awesome!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Awesome d2mac. Simply a terrific sightseeing tour. Now we know Luebeck and the surroundings a little better. Great shots of the Holstentor, the old city harbour and yes of course the Buddenbrookhaus. Big thanks for that. Appreciated and thanks for sharing  Great post aus Norddeutschland


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

Last trip of the frogster here in north Germany.
I took the Frogster as an excusion to do a trip to Germanys second largest city, Hamburg.

I arrived in the old warehouse area which is called Speicherstadt and made a walk in direction of the floating peers "Landungsbrücken" where all the touristic ship travel is at home.




A Frogster watching at the Hamburg habor follys. 



Older habor round trip boats in standby:



Look back to the warehouse quarter:



Just another historic fireship, boring! ;-)



50s museum ship Cap San Diego, very stylish! Compare this to todays boxy merchant ships....



Just another big sailing ship, boring. 





Frogster and me entering the habor ferry to make a short trip down the river Elbe:



Look from the ferry to floating peer, Mississippi style tourist boat in front. Dont know who decided to have one of those here. 



Some photos from the journey down the Elbe:







Arrival at the museum habor, i left the ferry here and drove back to the city by bus:







Back at the Landungsbrücken i visited the old river tunnel which is build 1910 and is still operating. Cars have to enter the tunnel by elevator!




Look down the elevator shaft (with stairs for pedestrians):



Car elevator misused for pedetrians and bikers, the guy with the white hat is the operator.



Tunnel tube (one of two, the other one is currently under refurbishḿent).



Frogster in front of the car elevator.



Sun down impressions from the habor:




Then something very special, the Hamburg adult entertainment area "Reeperbahn".
Since here is almost every Adult to Adult Entertainment legal, its very hard to make a photo which is compliant to forum rules. 



Anyhow, i hope this low resolution photo of a less explicit display gives a picture. 



Some old advertising for a defunct club:



Time to go back to the car and cool down my burning feet!


----------



## RHJones (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you d2mac for all these great shots- great job! Must have been rather cold... I enjoyed every picture, and the shots of the Niederegger store made me smile! And hungry, too.


----------



## RHJones (Jan 21, 2014)

> Click this bar to view the original image of 1024x683px.


These pics are a good excuse for me to eat these sweets:















I have to annihilate all these calories- to celebrate Frogster's visit in Lübeck!


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

awesome visit of Hamburg! great stuff all the way!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Good grief! Can you stop putting Frogster always so close to the water?! One wrong move, it's the end of the trip. I don't think it knows how to swim, LOL. ;-)

Just kidding, absolutely fantastic photos!! Thank you.



d2mac said:


>





d2mac said:


>





d2mac said:


>





d2mac said:


> A Frogster watching at the Hamburg habor follys.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

d2mac said:


> Last trip of the frogster here in north Germany.
> I took the Frogster as an exclusion to do a trip to Germanys second largest city, Hamburg.
> 
> I arrived in the old warehouse area which is called Speicherstadt and made a walk in direction of the floating peers "Landungsbrücken" where all the touristic ship travel is at home.
> ...


Ein ganz dickes Lob an Dich d2mac. Fantastische Photos! Special thanks from Hong Kong and gotta show your shots to a couple of Hamburg Expatriates here. They gonna love it. Well done and big thanks for your dedication, your great effort and your time. Fabulous post since day one  You have represented Northern Germany and the Hanseatic Cities very well. Thanks once again Safe trip to Mainz!


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

Thats not my fault! ;-)
I had the will power to just take photos (and the store was over-crowded). 8)



RHJones said:


> These pics are a good excuse for me to eat these sweets:
> 
> I have to annihilate all these calories- to celebrate Frogster's visit in Lübeck!


----------



## buddyrohr (Dec 28, 2014)

Piowa said:


> Inspired by the fabulous thread:
> There are going to be 15 stops, so I need 15 volunteers. Their job is to receive the package from another user, take some pictures of the watch, post them, write few lines about yourself and send the watch to next person on the list. Cheers, Piowa


That's awesome. If I wasn't afraid I'd have to pay customs duties o| I'd be up for it. Will be watching your thread though.

Buddy


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

d2mac,

Great photos and posts. Very nice and enlightening to see different parts of the world that I will never visit. 

Great job!


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

I dont think that customa might be a real problem.
The value of an 10y old digital watch cant be that high, so you will have some cents of duties or nothing (here there is a several hundert euro treshhold for incoming goods c2c). ;-)



buddyrohr said:


> That's awesome. If I wasn't afraid I'd have to pay customs duties o| I'd be up for it. Will be watching your thread though.
> 
> Buddy


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

There are shiploads of US citizens floating the city since criusing ships stop here very often. ;-)
I heard a lot of american-english on my Hamburg trip since my choice of sights is also listed in every tour guide, see chapter "insider tip" :-D

So your in good company by visiting Hamburg! ;-)



Rocat said:


> d2mac,
> 
> Great photos and posts. Very nice and enlightening to see different parts of the world that I will never visit.
> 
> Great job!


----------



## buddyrohr (Dec 28, 2014)

d2mac said:


> I dont think that customa might be a real problem.
> The value of an 10y old digital watch cant be that high, so you will have some cents of duties or nothing (here there is a several hundert euro treshhold for incoming goods c2c). ;-)


Here it's whatever the guy on duty says it is that day. I don't take chances with this stuff anymore. The only threshold is how pissed off they are when they come to work in the morning.


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

Maybe there are just to lazy to collect 50cent. ;-)
I always have this expression here. 



buddyrohr said:


> Here it's whatever the guy on duty says it is that day. I don't take chances with this stuff anymore. The only threshold is how pissed off they are when they come to work in the morning.


----------



## Kikou is G-Shock (Nov 12, 2014)

you're back frogster. will continue reading the journey at home. brb!


----------



## RHJones (Jan 21, 2014)

The Frogster has landed! The fifth stop of its world tour: Mainz, Germany. I'm glad the DHL driver found the house through the fog.
Unpacked it after I came home from work:









Documenting the accuracy: At arrival here, it runs 1m 8s fast. Here's a comparison shot to a GW-9010 Mudman that synced to atomic time 
about 15 minutes before.









OK, it's not the biggest watch for today's fashion- but it fits my 6.7" wrist well, and it wears very comfy:


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Yay!!!!! The adventure continues


----------



## Kikou is G-Shock (Nov 12, 2014)

d2mac said:


> Last trip of the frogster here in north Germany.
> I took the Frogster as an excusion to do a trip to Germanys second largest city, Hamburg.
> 
> I arrived in the old warehouse area which is called Speicherstadt and made a walk in direction of the floating peers "Landungsbrücken" where all the touristic ship travel is at home.
> ...


i just love looking at these pictures. so awesome! from the amazing building designs to the ships to the car elevator and of course, the Reeperbahn! ;-) :roll: :-d


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

anyone else getting RSI from all the scrolling in this thread? lol


----------



## BlackNomad (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks d2mac, very interesting tour! RHJones keep'em coming! This thread is AWESOME!|>|>|>

*soulbridgemedia -*I use "PgDn" key


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Bump so thread won't get lost and bump for any new Frogster photos? |>


----------



## Kikou is G-Shock (Nov 12, 2014)

Crater said:


> Bump so thread won't get lost and bump for any new Frogster photos? |>


lol was supposed to bump this thread too

yuhhuuu, frogster where are you?! lol


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

I think the watch is somewhere between Germany and Brazil...

*0. Piowa, Warsaw, Poland
1. Crater, Ljubljana, Slovenia
2. Gripmaster, Munich, Germany
3. D2mac, Luebeck, Germany
4. RHJones, Mainz, Germany
*5. CAPF2005, Celso, Bahia, Brazil
6. DiG11, São Paulo, Brazil
7. Pachoe, Bogotá D.C., Colombia
8. Shaggy 2002, Claymont, DE, USA 
9. JonL, NYC, USA
10. Knives and Lint, New Smyrna Beach, Florida, USA 
11. Onrypt, Oklahoma, USA
12. Chrisek, Honolulu, Hawai
13. AMEC, Wamberal, Australia
14. Pietervn, Sydney, Australia 
15. G-fob, Raincouver, Canada

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello, Piowa, I'm watching the post every one or two days. I not have any contact to ask my address. I will send my address to you by message. 

The last friend was not RHJones Day 06 ok? It has already closed?

Big Hug for All.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## oz2124 (Sep 15, 2012)

Very Interesting, if you still can let me join the journey 

regards from Port Moresby, Papua New Guinea


----------



## RHJones (Jan 21, 2014)

Piowa's DW-295 is alive and tickin'!

I'm working a lot in the last days... and the Frogster is with me every day:





















I hope I can show Frogster more interesting places next weekend- I have the feeling he's getting a bit bored...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

RHJones said:


> Piowa's DW-295 is alive and tickin'!
> 
> I'm working a lot in the last days... and the Frogster is with me every day:
> 
> ...


Awesome RHJones. I knew there would be more to come Really looking forward to some ' Mainzer Sehenswuerdigkeiten ' perhaps the famous Mainz Cathedral, or the historic city, some museums or maybe few close by vineyards


----------



## Kikou is G-Shock (Nov 12, 2014)

RHJones said:


> Piowa's DW-295 is alive and tickin'!
> 
> I'm working a lot in the last days... and the Frogster is with me every day:
> 
> ...


its nice to know that frogster is working like a dog for his fare to brazil lol


----------



## RHJones (Jan 21, 2014)

> Really looking forward to some ' Mainzer Sehenswuerdigkeiten ' perhaps the famous Mainz Cathedral, or the historic city, some museums or maybe few close by vineyards


That's a good idea, Deepsea_dweller! Here is the report of me showing Frogster The city of Mainz including the Cathedral...

Yesterday morning I left the house very early in the morning.
(focus on the street, the second house on the right side is the house I live in)









(focus on Frogster)








I took the bus to the city

















Arrived at Mainz Central Station


----------



## RHJones (Jan 21, 2014)

Took some pictures on my walk to the Mainzer Dom

View attachment 2728225


old, massive burglar protection and Frogster
View attachment 2728233


View attachment 2728265


This was once the best cinema in Mainz. When I was young, I watched many movies here... since few years, it's closed.
View attachment 2728305


View attachment 2728329


Found a Second-hand-store, selling watches! Unfortunately (or fortunately for my wallet;-)) not a single G-Shock...
View attachment 2728353


----------



## RHJones (Jan 21, 2014)

Now entering the old town, the Cathedral comes in sight:









This is Johannes Gutenberg- he invented the printing of books in Mainz in 1450... today he's standing in front of McDonald's:think:








The restaurant of the Mainz theater gets a delivery of drinks








Seeing "Ditsch", the most famous Mainz manufacturer of Bretzels...








... I decided it was time for breakfast. Got myself a small "Pizza Diavolo"


----------



## RHJones (Jan 21, 2014)

After I was finished with the Pizza, I stood in front of the Cathedral








Friday, the day for the weekly market in Mainz
















































The "Dom Café", IMHO the best address for cakes in Mainz... but not today, I already had breakfast- and a mission to fulfill!


----------



## RHJones (Jan 21, 2014)

And finally it was time to show Frogster the inside of Mainz Cathedral, (or "Dom zu Mainz" in german.)
This is the home and workingplace of Bishop Kardinal Lehmann, one of the guys who elected the pope
Karl Lehmann - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## RHJones (Jan 21, 2014)

Here are a few pics I took after visiting the Cathedral

Frogster on the bridge across the Rheinstrasse








The Mainz Casino "Spielbank Mainz" (the building in the background, not the old tower in the foreground;-))








A shot of Frogster and the cap I have worn for my trip to Mainz city- Tourist camo!








Frogster and Det in front of Rhine river. In the background the Theodor-Heuss-Bridge, which connects Mainz with Wiesbaden. The people of Mainz and Wiesbaden -um- do not always like each other... both cities claim that they are the "right" side of Rhine river, the other side is wrong. Despite of that, the bridge has not being burned down yet;-)








When I reached the bus station, travelling home, the sun came out... but just a very little bit


----------



## RHJones (Jan 21, 2014)

> its nice to know that frogster is working like a dog for his fare to brazil lol


I do my very best to prepare Frogster for the journey! Giving it contact to brazilian things... Here's a picture of a honey melon, origin Brazil- and Frogster, destination Brazil!







:-!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

RHJones, thanks for interesting pictures and story. Can't wait to see Poormans Frogman in Brazil...

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

I can't help having a good laugh at the one below. Thank you for the excellent photos!



RHJones said:


> ...
> This is Johannes Gutenberg- he invented the printing of books in Mainz in 1450... today he's standing in front of McDonald's:think:
> View attachment 2728433


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Great photos, thanks for sharing, really nice tour in a lovely looking city |>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

RHJones said:


> I do my very best to prepare Frogster for the journey! Giving it contact to brazilian things... Here's a picture of a honey melon, origin Brazil- and Frogster, destination Brazil!
> 
> View attachment 2729249
> :-!


You did very well RHJones. Thanks for sharing and for your great effort. Excellent Frogster travel report from Mainz/Germany. The shots inside the ' Mainzer Dom ' are really daring. Great old town photos as well  Fabulous finish of the Deutschland Tour as Brazil is waiting in the wings.


----------



## greg1491 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks RHJones for taking the effort. Awesome tour of Mainz. The architecture is spectacular. The mcdonalds and the pizza hut I saw seem out of place.

The "tourist camo" cap is hilarious. Great idea.


----------



## Oldbugr (Aug 1, 2013)

Very nice RHJones.


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Very nice post!


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

RHJones said:


> I do my very best to prepare Frogster for the journey! Giving it contact to brazilian things... Here's a picture of a honey melon, origin Brazil- and Frogster, destination Brazil!
> 
> View attachment 2729249
> :-!


Thats hilarious!!!
And bravo on a great report on the city of Mainz! I have recognized so many places, except I dont think I ever took the Bus No.75!
Well done sir! and a lot of humour too!
Those world tours are just the best fun ever! Go little Frogster Go!


----------



## RHJones (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks for your kind comments, fellows! The Germany part of Frogster's world tour is not finished yet... today I took him 50km from Mainz city down the Rhine river, to Bacharach (home town of my wife).
Frogster can not leave Germany before it took a bath in Rhine river, and taking a look at the vineyards in winter!

The tower in the background is the "Postenturm", a watchtower built in the 14th century. About 20 years ago, it was so rotten that there was danger of the tower falling into the town. There were two possibilities: Detonate it or refurbish it... They decided to refurbish it, and today it's safe and visited by many tourists.
























This is the town of Bacharach, the building in the middle you can see the "Wernerkapelle", a gothic Cathedral that has never been finished. The castle on top of the mountain is "Burg Stahleck", a former castle which is a youth hostel today. But the building is not that old- the original castle has been destroyed in war by the French in the 19th century, and was rebuild in the 1920's
















Frogster on the stairs to the Postenturm








Frogster in the vineyard








Frogster taking a panoramic view over the Rhine valley








Postenturm and a sharper picture of Burg Stahleck.








This is vine, protected from the cold by orange juice packages


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

RHJones said:


> Thanks for your kind comments, fellows! The Germany part of Frogster's world tour is not finished yet... today I took him 50km from Mainz city down the Rhine river, to Bacharach (home town of my wife).
> Frogster can not leave Germany before it took a bath in Rhine river, and taking a look at the vineyards in winter!
> 
> View attachment 2738929
> ...


HA!!! Great Stuff!!!! ...I can only see two pictures, though.. is it just me?


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

RHJones said:


> Now entering the old town, the Cathedral comes in sight:
> 
> View attachment 2728409
> 
> ...


What fascinating place.

The europe is beautiful. It is magic. It is Single.

Difficult to explain in words.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## RHJones (Jan 21, 2014)

Sorry, Gripmaster... now the pictures should be visible. I was editing my post (adding a few comments) meanwhile you were looking...


----------



## RHJones (Jan 21, 2014)

After climbing the vineyards, I took Frogster down to Rhine river...

























Fishing at the Rhine...usual today- 30 years ago, fishing was impossible due to pollution. Chemical industry killed all the fish back in these days. But nowadays, the fish caught in the Rhine can be eaten. Without danger!








I really hoped that Frogster still is water resist. Couldn't resist testing it...
































Frogster in front of a ship...








...the ship is a real ugly coal freighter!:-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

RHJones said:


> After climbing the vineyards, I took Frogster down to Rhine river...
> 
> View attachment 2739665
> 
> ...


Simply stunning RHJones. Great great job! Love the vineyards shots. Awesome. More comments tonight after work. Thanks for sharing


----------



## RHJones (Jan 21, 2014)

And, finally for today, a picture of Frogster and me with the Rhine valley in the background...


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Brilliant! Fabulous! Well done!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

RHJones said:


> And, finally for today, a picture of Frogster and me with the Rhine valley in the background...
> 
> View attachment 2740137


Wonderful post RHJones. All Ze Germans did not disappoint the audience. Really memorable journey from North to South and East to West. Well done gents


----------



## amec (Aug 15, 2014)

I was thinking about the frog today on the way home from work.


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Friends,

Yesterday I talked a bit with RHJones...

What kind and nice person!!!



A big hug RHJones!!!

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Kikou is G-Shock (Nov 12, 2014)

Can't wait to see Frogster in Brazil! :-d


----------



## RHJones (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you for your compliments, CAPF2005!



> What kind and nice person!!!


 you are, too!

This thread is great, it's a big fun to have contact with G-Shock fellows across the continents!:-!:-!

Frogster is now on the way to Brazil... I send you the tracking number via PM- and I hope Frogster will arrive in Brazil just right in time for carnival!


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

I am very happy with your words RHJones

Our Frogster is already traveling to the other side of the Atlantic.

It will take a swim in the warm waters of our beaches.

Our Frogster, a true ambassador joining friends in every corner of this planet. The proof that simple things are the best.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## RHJones (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you, CAPF2005! I'm really looking forward to see pictures of Frogster in Brazil!

Just before Frogster left my house, I checked it for accuracy:

This picture was shot straight after DW-295 arrived: +1m8s









Before departure, 21 days later: +1m37s








Frogster gained +29 seconds in three weeks:think: 
A little bit more than it is specified (+/- 30s/month afaik):rodekaart;-)

Edit: I have read the operator's manual (module 1874) it says +/- 15s/month... that means Frogster is clearly out of specs. But who cares. It doesn't reduce the fun, just for scientific reasons!


----------



## lost2 (Sep 10, 2009)

RHJones said:


> Thank you, CAPF2005! I'm really looking forward to see pictures of Frogster in Brazil!
> 
> Just before Frogster left my house, I checked it for accuracy:
> 
> ...


Hmmm ... you're comparing two watches against each other ... maybe one has +drift and the other a -drift ...


----------



## RHJones (Jan 21, 2014)

> you're comparing two watches against each other ... maybe one has +drift and the other a -drift ...


For a non-atomic watch, you would be right! But, I think my comparison is correct: I compared Frogster to atomic watches which have both synched less than 24 hours before comparison, so the error should be about 1 second in maximum... You can see in the pictures of GW-9010 and GW-M850 the "G"-logo in the display, proving that they have both synced.


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

RHJones said:


> Thank you, CAPF2005! I'm really looking forward to see pictures of Frogster in Brazil!
> 
> Just before Frogster left my house, I checked it for accuracy:
> 
> ...


Wise words RHJones,

Our Frogster must have the universal right to lose the youth

Will continue to be our ambassador clock.

"It doesn't reduce the fun, just for scientific reasons!"





Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## RHJones (Jan 21, 2014)

> Our Frogster must have the universal right to lose the youth


Of course! But Frogster's behaviour is different from people- usually, human beings do not tend to run faster while growing older... and I think, Frogster can't complain. It just gains seconds due to its age. It's quite better than me, I gain kilograms while ageing;-)


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

RHJones and Friends,

Sunset at Bahia Yacht Club.

A hug for everyone.

Frogster will come here.









































Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## RHJones (Jan 21, 2014)

Beautiful shots, CAPF2005! Though I have to admit that these pictures make me feel a bit unhappy with the cold german winter;-), I'm sure Frogster will feel very comfortable in Bahia- like his buddy Rangeman does...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

CAPF2005 said:


> RHJones and Friends,
> 
> Sunset at Bahia Yacht Club.
> 
> ...


So beautiful. What a sight. Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank You Very Mutch Deepsea_Dweller

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

RHJones said:


> Beautiful shots, CAPF2005! Though I have to admit that these pictures make me feel a bit unhappy with the cold german winter;-), I'm sure Frogster will feel very comfortable in Bahia- like his buddy Rangeman does...


RHJones,

I think Frogster would like to spend their vacation here, but live, live he would choose Germany. Especially the charming Mainz:









Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Kikou is G-Shock (Nov 12, 2014)

up up up for frogster! i hope he's playing soccer now in brazil lol :rodekaart


----------



## NitroUK (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi Guys,

This has been / is the best thread and i've been reading it with amazement. The love shown in all the pictures / descriptions is clear for anyone to see. If anyone from Casio Advertising department were reading this they would be mad not to use some of the shot locations for a new watch as they are simply stunning. Well done posters. Its been lovely to see your towns and environs... As has previously been stated the passion is clear to see.. the watch looks really good that im going to add it to my "Have to buy" list.

Im absolutely gutted because im a newby to the casio G-shock and to the forums. I would of happily put my name down for the "Frogster World Tour" where i could of shown you all about my lovely birth town Poole, Dorset on the south coast of England. where i would of shown you about Pirate'in (Haaar Ship mates) in the 14/15th Century with Harry Paye










and how his "adventures" still influences the town even today. With the towns Elite Leaugue speedway team The Poole Pirates










and also the beautiful Jurassic coastline where even today fossils and dinosaur bones are still being found










I wait in anticipation at the next leg of the Frogsters World Tour.....

Best wishes Glenn - NitroUK


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Any news about our Frogster, has he arrived in Brazil? 

From my experience, Brazil customs are quite slow, so that might be the reason for delay?


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

I also thought about delivery times.
Once i experienced a 6 week delivery time of a postcard from northern Italy to Germany.
Hopefully the Frogster is doing well in a Container on a slow moving ship that is circling cape of good hope.... :-D



Crater said:


> Any news about our Frogster, has he arrived in Brazil?
> 
> From my experience, Brazil customs are quite slow, so that might be the reason for delay?


----------



## Kikou is G-Shock (Nov 12, 2014)

oh! that happens in brazil too? i know it happens in some asian countries lol :-x

i guess we'll have to wait 3-5 weeks more to see frogster in soccer uniform. :rodekaart


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Dear Friends,

This is the summary:

Posted 28/01
Referred 31/01; 
07/02 Received by Brazilians Mail; 
07/02 was referred to the state of Curitiba - Paraná

Unfortunately, I can only hope.

The Customs has not manifested yet .

My sincere apologies .

I Want to receive our Frogster and show a little of this Brazil, my city, for all of you.

A Strong Hug for all My Friends.

Celso

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Don't worry, one day it will come. 
The tour around the world can take few months. No problem.


Cheers, Piowa


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

It is with great pride that I get a guest noble. Our Frogster landed in Brazil! This afternoon I was very happy to receive affectionately beautiful gifts of our friend Martin, coming from the beautiful city of Mainz.

Martin, I have no words to express my happiness. Your gifts show the fantastic and caring person that is you. I, my children and my wife are so honored. 
God bless you.

























Wasting no time, I showed a little of the city, the view from our balcony with a beautiful sunset. lol, who lives on the 20th floor and has children, has Security Screen.

















These are our Pets, chokito and Malu. Very interested in the news.









Pause for coffee ...

I apologize for English errors. Most importantly, this friendship around something common. Here there is no money, interests, only the joy of showing a little bit of each country to friends.









Well, now it's working! I'll set me to be able to show our Frogster for my city and for you.

Strong Hug for all My Friends!!!

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Yay, Frogster's back! Nice pics* CAPF2005!*


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

watch_geek2014 said:


> Yay, Frogster's back! Nice pics* CAPF2005!*


thanks a lot Friend!

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

cool, nice pics of the city!
I was in fear that Frogster got lost somewhere over the ocean but is alive and the adventure goes on! 

I didnt see much from Brasil and hope to get impressions of the people and the life there!


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

d2mac said:


> cool, nice pics of the city!
> I was in fear that Frogster got lost somewhere over the ocean but is alive and the adventure goes on!
> 
> I didnt see much from Brasil and hope to get impressions of the people and the life there!


Hehehe, He arrived in Brazil on 07 February. He was at customs. LOL was released without bail. Just kidding, this is natural delay ... I hope you enjoy.

Very nice talking to you.



Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Very nice Celso, thanks for photos  So interesting to see the Frogster I had on my wrist in November now enjoying in Brazil sun.

Looking forward to more photos


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Crater said:


> Very nice Celso, thanks for photos  So interesting to see the Frogster I had on my wrist in November now enjoying in Brazil sun.
> 
> Looking forward to more photos


Hi Crater!!!! 

Sometimes I think it also

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## amec (Aug 15, 2014)

Good to see he's still on the move. At this rate, he may not get to Oz before next summer.....

Nice pic's.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry double post. Welcome to Brazil Frogster


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Glad it has safely arrived in Brazil  Well done CAPF & RHJones  Now the party can begin. After the World Cup fever it's Frogster fever. Looking forward to plenty of happy Brazilian sunshine beach shots  Great stuff


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Glad it has safely arrived in Brazil  Well done CAPF & RHJones  Now the party can begin. After the World Cup fever it's Frogster fever. Looking forward to plenty of happy Brazilian sunshine beach shots  Great stuff


Thanks for the words and good energy. Lets go.

Great to hear and talk to you.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

CAPF2005 said:


> Thanks for the words and good energy. Lets go.
> 
> Great to hear and talk to you.
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Yes let's go. You guys know how to throw a party


----------



## Kikou is G-Shock (Nov 12, 2014)

and the next adventure has begun! wot wot! 

great pics, mate capf2005!


----------



## RHJones (Jan 21, 2014)

CAPF2005, my friend! These are really great first impressions of Frogster's holiday in Brazil! You have a great sight from your balcony- I'm sure Frogster will enjoy, because he was visiting my flat in the basement for weeks... Additionally, he lives in a much warmer environment now!


I'm very curious and looking forward to pictures of Frogster's visit in Salvador, Brazil!


a big hug for you!


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

RHJones said:


> CAPF2005, my friend! These are really great first impressions of Frogster's holiday in Brazil! You have a great sight from your balcony- I'm sure Frogster will enjoy, because he was visiting my flat in the basement for weeks... Additionally, he lives in a much warmer environment now!
> 
> I'm very curious and looking forward to pictures of Frogster's visit in Salvador, Brazil!
> 
> a big hug for you!


My good friend, good to hear you. I hope you enjoy. A hug. 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

I'll post some of the everyday for you guys ...

Visions of traffic ... quiet yet... Temperature +- 30c

























The transport of Frogster. I will be his driver. (It is hidden in the ceiling lol)









Visiting the Mall ... helping to buy a shirt (Salvador Shopping)

















Visiting the Culture bookstore (Livraria Cultura). Taking a coffee ...

















...at night, eating a pie with my family.









Strong Hug for all 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Brilliant photography Celso, nice to see Frogster seeing everday happening in Brazil 

By the way, on the second photo I saw the dashboard in your can and it looked familiar, I knew it was Volvo  Another Volvo on the Frogster tour, now 3rd in row. They somehow go well together.


----------



## Oldbugr (Aug 1, 2013)

Wow, I have been waiting for the continuation of the journey. This is one of the coolest threads, and to all who have taken the time I would like to say...Thank you, very, very much, way cool. I enjoy reading and viewing the pictures.


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Crater said:


> Brilliant photography Celso, nice to see Frogster seeing everday happening in Brazil
> 
> By the way, on the second photo I saw the dashboard in your can and it looked familiar, I knew it was Volvo  Another Volvo on the Frogster tour, now 3rd in row. They somehow go well together.


Truth Crater 

The third rsrsrsrs.

I'll post beaches, other places too. 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Oldbugr said:


> Wow, I have been waiting for the continuation of the journey. This is one of the coolest threads, and to all who have taken the time I would like to say...Thank you, very, very much, way cool. I enjoy reading and viewing the pictures.


Thank you very much 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

CAPF2005, thanks for pictures. I can feel my watch is in good hands. 

The third Volvo in this thread... just terrific. Is there going to be a fourth one?

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Piowa said:


> CAPF2005, thanks for pictures. I can feel my watch is in good hands.
> 
> The third Volvo in this thread... just terrific. Is there going to be a fourth one?
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Thanks friend Piowa for words.

Fourth one? Quite a coincidence rsrsrsrs It will be very cool.

Sincere Hug 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

The story continues ... and great pics to boot! Nicely done CAPF2005!


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi Friends,

A little more...

Frogster watching the sea ...

















sand beach art...









Frogster at Farol da Barra. Let the story:

In the seventeenth century, the port of Salvador was one of the busiest and most important of the continent, and it was necessary to help the vessels that arrived at the Bay of All Saints in search of Brazil wood and other wood-in-law, sugar, cotton, tobacco and other items, to supply the European consumer market.

At the end of that century, after the tragic sinking of the Galleon Blessed Sacrament captaincy of the General Company of Brazil fleet of Commerce, in front sandbar at the mouth of the Red River, May 5, 1668, the Forte de Santo Antonio da Barra was rebuilt from 1696, during the General Administration of John of Lancaster (1694-1702), been receiving a beacon - a square tower topped by a bronze glazed lantern, powered whale oil - according to the Institute Geographic and History of Bahia, the first in Brazil and the oldest of the Continent (1698), when it began to be called Lookout Bar or Farol da Barra.

The logbook of the English buccaneer William Dampier in 1699, reports: "The entrance to the Bay of All Saints is defended by the impressive Fort St. Anthony, whose lit and hanging lanterns to guide the ships we saw in the night."

Decree Regencial of July 6, 1832 ordered the installation of a more modern lighthouse, manufactured in England, to replace the old. At the end of the works, opened in December 2, 1839, the new equipment catoptric light stood on one frustoconical tower of masonry, with a range eighteen nautical miles in clear weather.

In 1937, the old system "Barbier" (incandescent kerosene) lighting was replaced by electric light, is celebrating the first centenary lighthouse on 2 December 1939. Today the lighthouse is enshrined as one of the capital of icons Bahia, inspiring artists and poets...

















Forte de São Marcelo in the background:









Itaparica Island in the background:

































Oceania building, opposite the Farol da Barra. The carnival comes here ...









Itaparica Island in the background and a racing sailboats...









Background of Farol da Barra...

















After all, cookie jerky ...









I hope you enjoyed this day

Big Hug for all 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

Great pics! 

Whats the Water and air temp at these days in Bahia? Dreaming!


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

d2mac said:


> Great pics!
> 
> Whats the Water and air temp at these days in Bahia? Dreaming!


Hi d2mac,

Between 30 to 33 degrees...

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

Beautiful pics! Certainly a world away from where I am! Nicely done!


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

JonL said:


> Beautiful pics! Certainly a world away from where I am! Nicely done!


Thanks Very Mutch 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Breathtaking images. Absolutely stunning. Well done CAPF2005


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks a lot, CAPF2005. I envy my watch having vacation in the middle of European Vorfrühling (early Spring).

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Breathtaking images. Absolutely stunning. Well done CAPF2005





Piowa said:


> Thanks a lot, CAPF2005. I envy my watch having vacation in the middle of European Vorfrühling (early Spring).
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Thank you friends Deepsea_dweller and Piowa,



Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Kikou is G-Shock (Nov 12, 2014)

CAPF2005 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> A little more...
> 
> Frogster watching the sea ...


i wish i could zoom in the above pic and clearly see the color of the pole! :think:

i think i am color blind. lol :-x

great pics mate! :-!


----------



## RHJones (Jan 21, 2014)

Excellent shots, CAPF2005! They show very well what summer is like... Farol da Barra is very interesting! You really live in a beautiful place where other people wounld like to spend their holidays!

a big hug for you


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Pole? Sure, whatever you say, lol


Kikou is G-Shock said:


> i wish i could zoom in the above pic and clearly see the color of the pole! :think:
> 
> i think i am color blind. lol :-x
> 
> great pics mate! :-!


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

RHJones said:


> Excellent shots, CAPF2005! They show very well what summer is like... Farol da Barra is very interesting! You really live in a beautiful place where other people wounld like to spend their holidays!
> 
> a big hug for you


Thank you for caring and kind words my friend. You always kind.

Big Hug for you too 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## greg1491 (Jul 8, 2012)

Awesome pics of a beautiful location. Thanks for including the historical information also. Learning a little history about the places frogster is visiting is one reason this thread is so special.


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

greg1491 said:


> Awesome pics of a beautiful location. Thanks for including the historical information also. Learning a little history about the places frogster is visiting is one reason this thread is so special.




Thank You.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## BlackNomad (Oct 19, 2013)

Kikou is G-Shock said:


> i wish i could zoom in the above pic and clearly see the color of the pole! :think:
> 
> i think i am color blind. lol :-x
> 
> great pics mate! :-!


I think it's kinda rust-ish brown.:think:







:-d

*CAPF2005, *thanks for the pictures and interesting story!


----------



## Kikou is G-Shock (Nov 12, 2014)

Rocat said:


> Pole? Sure, whatever you say, lol


you saw what i did there mate? lol


----------



## Kikou is G-Shock (Nov 12, 2014)

BlackNomad said:


> I think it's kinda rust-ish brown.:think:
> 
> View attachment 3379618
> :-d


lol i wish you had zoomed out a bit the pic mate and included the correct "pole" i was referring to. :-x


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

I apologize for the delay in new photos. I'll be posting soon. This is the club that me son trains football. It is by the sea and has a beautiful view.

















This dribble left me proud:






















































Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

I have no idea how this thread managed to get unnoticed by me but after spending a good hour and a half browsing through it I have to admit it is by far the best thread so far!!! 

The idea, the pictures, the devotion of the Frogster Bearers in giving tours and taking pictures, even in rain and cold, in the middle of the night.... Just everything about it is great

One more thing, it shows us how reliable the posting system is today which is pretty impressive!!

Piowa has to be the author of the largest number of most interesting threads in the last years


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello friends, this weekend I brought Frogster to our beach house. The place is called Guarajuba, 1 hour drive from my city. We also call for "North Coast".

The road border the ocean and we can see the sea in the distance...









The place is very nice, especially this time of year, to be empty, without many people...









































This side of the beach has no stones.

































I'll post more photos ...

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

How beautiful CAPF2005 and its getting better and better. Thanks for sharing. Simply magnificent


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> How beautiful CAPF2005 and its getting better and better. Thanks for sharing. Simply magnificent


Thank you my friend 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

Man, the brasilians are not using this nice beach on sunny weather? Very nice place!


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

This is the right side of the beach. Has stones, it is more quiet. The coral reef is very beautiful ... The Frogster bathing in the warm waters of Brazil ...

























































Frogster dipped into the pool. Can you see the fish?









Open this video made in 240fps...


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

d2mac said:


> Man, the brasilians are not using this nice beach on sunny weather? Very nice place!


Hehehe, This time of year is not a lot of people, was nearly 17:00 ... It was quiet ...

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

Is there something wrong with the attachments? 

The movie is nice!


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

d2mac said:


> Is there something wrong with the attachments?
> 
> The movie is nice!


Hi d2mac,

I can open and see the photos ... want to try again?

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey Celso, the video is nice I agree, but I also can't see the photos as d2mac... maybe there is something wrong with forum. Maybe you can upload them in diffrent way, with photobucket or something similar?


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Crater said:


> Hey Celso, the video is nice I agree, but I also can't see the photos as d2mac... maybe there is something wrong with forum. Maybe you can upload them in diffrent way, with photobucket or something similar?


Hello Crater,

I redid the post, I removed the photos and put them again (Tapatalk)

Let's see now ...

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## RHJones (Jan 21, 2014)

CAPF2005, your post was successful, I can see the really beautiful shots. Great colours in the pictures! It's really fun to see the watch I had on my wrist a few weeks bathing in the atlantic ocean!

Great work, my friend!


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

RHJones said:


> CAPF2005, your post was successful, I can see the really beautiful shots. Great colours in the pictures! It's really fun to see the watch I had on my wrist a few weeks bathing in the atlantic ocean!
> 
> Great work, my friend!


Martin 

Thank you friend!

Good to hear you 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Perfect, Celso, photos work now  Stuning photos, I wish I was there now. 

Thanks for sharing, so nice to see the palm trees, ocean and the sand, very diffrent what Frogster was looking here with me and with guys in Germany.


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Crater said:


> Perfect, Celso, photos work now  Stuning photos, I wish I was there now.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, so nice to see the palm trees, ocean and the sand, very diffrent what Frogster was looking here with me and with guys in Germany.


Thanks really Crater,

Big Hug friend!!!



Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks a lot CAPF for beautiful pictures and nice stories.

My watch have already seen amazing places and it is only one third of its adventures...

0. Piowa, Warsaw, Poland
1. Crater, Ljubljana, Slovenia
2. Gripmaster, Munich, Germany
3. D2mac, Luebeck, Germany
4. RHJones, Mainz, Germany
*5. CAPF2005, **Celso, Bahia, Brazil*
6. DiG11, São Paulo, Brazil
7. Pachoe, Bogotá D.C., Colombia
8. Shaggy 2002, Claymont, DE, USA 
9. JonL, NYC, USA
10. Knives and Lint, New Smyrna Beach, Florida, USA 
11. Onrypt, Oklahoma, USA
12. Chrisek, Honolulu, Hawai
13. AMEC, Wamberal, Australia
14. Pietervn, Sydney, Australia 
15. G-fob, Raincouver, Canada

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## greg1491 (Jul 8, 2012)

Awesome pics and video CAPF2005. You live in a very beautiful country. Thanks for taking and posting so many pics.


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

greg1491 said:


> Awesome pics and video CAPF2005. You live in a very beautiful country. Thanks for taking and posting so many pics.


Thank you friend,

I will be showing other photos soon.



Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Kikou is G-Shock (Nov 12, 2014)

Great place! It would be fun building sand castles out there. Lucky frogster!


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Kikou is G-Shock said:


> Great place! It would be fun building sand castles out there. Lucky frogster!


Thank You Friend 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

I love this thread. It's truly remarkable seeing the journey of this watch, and the photos each individual has posted are so beautiful.
The history from each individual's location is amazing as well! Thanks for everyone participating, I'm really enjoying it. 
Also, the spirit in which you guys are doing this n is also very enjoyable. Thanks again, I'm looking forward to following the rest of the Frogster's path!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Very nice photos CAPF2005! Nothing better than having the whole beach for yourself!


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

Just to show the difference to Brazil:

Today at my way to work


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

d2mac said:


> Just to show the difference to Brazil:
> 
> Today at my way to work


OMG. It's springtime isn't it ?


----------



## Kikou is G-Shock (Nov 12, 2014)

d2mac said:


> Just to show the difference to Brazil:
> 
> Today at my way to work


the road less traveled? :-d


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Castle Garcia Davila, 1 hour and a half drive. Located in Praia do Forte. One of the first made in Brazil. The owner of this castle had half the Brazilian coast, will the time of discovery.

https://translate.googleusercontent..._Torre&usg=ALkJrhg4puxAF2Ezzc9yhpcXG1XDKUpR8Q

Origins
The Tower House has its origins in Alvares Belt initiative, Caramuru ( c. 1475-1557), married to Catherine Alvares, the Paraguaçu (1495-1583), one tupinambá baptized in France with the name of Catarina in Brazil - the first couple Christian in the Brazilian colony. The offspring of both, through Dias Diogo Alvares, son of Geneva Alvarez and Vicente Dias, born in Beja , intertwined not only in the progeny (Isabel de Ávila) of Garcia d'Avila with the indigenous Francisca Rodrigues, as the generation of Jerome de Albuquerque with the daughter of the village of Olinda , Muira-ubi - Maria do Espírito-Santo Arcoverde. Linked up later with the descendants of Domingos Pires de Carvalho, married to Maria da Silva; with the generation of Felipe Cavalcanti married Catarina de Albuquerque and the offspring of the couple José Pires de Carvalho - Tereza Vasconcellos Cavalcanti de Albuquerque God-will give, forming the framework of the aristocracy of the Reconcavo Baiano .

The Tower House was the embryo of a large morgado in style feudal which began in Bahia captaincy still in the sixteenth century and that, for 250 years, has expanded over the generations of his masters for almost all of northeastern Brazil the cost of wars against the Indians , with enslavement of these to work in sugar cane plantations, the sugar mills and the creations of cattle, horses and mules (all these animals were used for transport over short distances and as force traction in the mills). The expansion was also motivated by the search for silver mines, although they have only been found mine saltpeter . [1] It is in the center of a significant military power in the colonial period . From 1798 onwards, he was involved in the struggle for Independence of Brazil . Many of its members were given titles nobility both by Pedro I of Brazil such as Pedro II of Brazil .

In addition to its major role in the European origin of clearing the hinterland northeastern and territorial evolution of Brazil , the Tower House pioneered the livestock in the region and is associated with the so-called transit of Bahia Way , which fueled the Minas Gerais .

The House and the Tower
Was constituted in a sort of manor house, still the Manueline style in use for Portugal in their overseas possessions in the early sixteenth century, built by Garcia d'Avila from 1551 to seat their fields, fulfilling the past Procedure by John III of Portugal (1521-1557) [2] , as a complex compound "(...) housing and fenders, chapel , and a bulwark vigilant where burned in special circumstances, signal fires. " (Op. Cit., P. 83). Was represented by John Teixeira Albernaz, the old isolated over a mound, as a small tower battlements , with three floors marked by lines of loopholes ("Bay of All Saints", 1612 . Book that gives the Brazil Status Reason , c. 1616. Municipal Public Library of Porto ).

In masonry stone and lime, its role was to monitor the hinterland on the one hand, resisting the attacks of angry Indians and the sea on the other, resisting the Buccaneers who then proceeded raids on the coast.

Invasions Netherlands in Brazil and expansion
In the context of the second of Dutch invasions of Brazil (1630-1654), his grandson, Francisco Dias de Ávila Caramuru (c. 1621-1645), helped in the defense, providing men and supplies: the house was used as a temporary refuge for Giovanni di San Felice , Earl of Bagnoli, who took charge of the Portuguese forces after the disaster in battle of Mata Redonda (January 1636 ) (GARRIDO, 1940: 83). The fields of Tower House, left the first flags frontiersmen who introduced livestock in northeastern Brazil : Francisco Dias de Avila II (c. 1646-1694), in the second half of the seventeenth century , after dominating the Cariris , pushed the boundaries this family landlordism to the hinterlands of Pernambuco .

In the following century, his successor, Garcia de Avila Pereira , met the request of the governor-general gift Rodrigo da Costa (1702-1705) to replace the old Fort Beach, then disappeared, and had built at his own expense, the Fort Tatuapara in stone masonry and lime (Letter to Garcia d'Avila (3) in August 23 of 1704 in:.... "Public File Annals of Bahia (Vol VI)", p 157-158 Historical Documents ( Vol XL), p 180. cited:.. CALMON, 1958: 150), today turn disappeared. This morgado commanded at the time, one Auxiliary Regiment composed of three companies, with the task of trimming the coast between the Royal River and the Red River (Calmon, 1958: 130). According GARRIDO (1940), its artillery have been completed in about 1710 to 1711 (op. cit., p. 83). With the death of Garcia de Avila Pereira of Aragon in 1805 , in the absence of heirs the entail tower passed to the Pires de Carvalho and Albuquerque (SOUSA, 1983: 111).

The War of Independence
In the nineteenth century , during the War of Independence of Brazil (1822-1823), served as the basis for the Liberation Army of Waterfall ( 1823 ), providing detachments Cariris armed with arrows and war clubs , and the Empire rewarded their morgados the important services as below:

Joaquim Pires de Carvalho and Albuquerque , awarded the title of Viscount Pirajá ;
Elesbão Francisco Pires de Carvalho and Albuquerque , awarded the title of Baron Jaguaripe ; and
Antonio Joaquim Pires de Carvalho and Albuquerque , awarded the title of Viscount of Garcia d'Avila Tower .
By their appeals exhausted after the war and the extinction of morgadios in Brazil from 1835 , the Tower House was gradually abandoned, turning into ruins.

Path to the castle








Model of the Castle
























Excavations at the site found it. Date the time of the discovery of Brazil.

Bonfire left with more than 300 years

















Chinese dishes, excavated in the Castle. Probably the discovery of Brazil.









Material analysis process.









Portuguese Pottery









Metals and skulls left









The ruins









































































































































Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Stuning Celso, all that history and Frogster got to see it all  Thanks for sharing, those dishes, metal tools and skulls are really interesting.

And such nice weather, is it always sunny in Brasil?


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Crater said:


> Stuning Celso, all that history and Frogster got to see it all  Thanks for sharing, those dishes, metal tools and skulls are really interesting.
> 
> And such nice weather, is it always sunny in Brasil?


Hi Crater,

Thank you

this time of year is summer. In the region I live, winter is basically rain and cloudy weather. Occurs in the middle of the year. In southern Brazil, the winter is cold and snowy times.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Kikou is G-Shock (Nov 12, 2014)

great history! 

and those skulls are of human origin?


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Kikou is G-Shock said:


> great history!
> 
> and those skulls are of human origin?


Yes, indigenous or Slave that family liked?, priest?, Portuguese or a respected soldier?

I Dont know...

surely someone respected to have been buried in the house, i think.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## RHJones (Jan 21, 2014)

Celso, my friend! Thank you very, very much for this posting!


I never had so much fun while learning about history before! The pictures of the castle surrounded by nature, and the sun and blue sky above...
Frogster surely felt great that day- and became more educated,too!


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

RHJones said:


> Celso, my friend! Thank you very, very much for this posting!
> 
> I never had so much fun while learning about history before! The pictures of the castle surrounded by nature, and the sun and blue sky above...
> Frogster surely felt great that day- and became more educated,too!


Martin my friend,

your words are very welcome.

Thank you so very much. I'm glad you liked it. 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Frogster in London ... Hehehe

I'll post more photos later ... Hug for everyone.









Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

lol Celso, what a twist  From Brasil to UK, who expected that... looking forward to some photos, there is no member on the list to take Frogman in London, so this will be good.


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Crater said:


> lol Celso, what a twist  From Brasil to UK, who expected that... looking forward to some photos, there is no member on the list to take Frogman in London, so this will be good.


Hi Friend Crater, yes hehehehehe,
I came to London with my family and then I will go to Paris.

I made some pictures.









Post later.

Sorry for the delay in responding.

A big hug for You my friend 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

Behave in front of this Guard, he has a Cannon! 



CAPF2005 said:


> Hi Friend Crater, yes hehehehehe,
> I came to London with my family and then I will go to Paris.
> 
> I made some pictures.
> ...


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Alarc (Apr 14, 2015)

this thread is fantastic!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks a lot. I just hope the watch will land in Raincouver safely, but there are few more stops on the way. 

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Alarc (Apr 14, 2015)

Piowa said:


> Thanks a lot. I just hope the watch will land in Raincouver safely, but there are few more stops on the way.
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


The watch already traveled a long distance, I think everything will be fine! :-!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

CAPF2005 said:


> Castle Garcia Davila, 1 hour and a half drive. Located in Praia do Forte. One of the first made in Brazil. The owner of this castle had half the Brazilian coast, will the time of discovery...
> 
> Model of the Castle
> View attachment 3527530
> ...


Been away from the forum for a few weeks due to work schedules, what fantastic photos and history still coming from you, and UK too! Muito obrigado meu amigo!

By the way, they had a giant watch in front of the Castle in the 1500's? ;-) They must had a time machine.


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

So friends, first, sorry for the delay.

As I went to London and Paris, i asked permission to friend Piowa, to take the Frogster. Received permission from president Piowa, i did some potos - When I had left time....

So our Frogster met two new countries, increasing its ambassador curriculum.

I hope you enjoy .
 
London First:

*A small set of photos in the routine of London, this country that I love...

*






















































































*

Museum of London

*






*
*








































































































*Chelsea Stadium

*
































*In the background, the River Thames , Big Ben...

*








*The friendly city of Greenwicht and beautifull gardens. For the time lovers... Divides the globe into East and West. 

*































*
The Frogster was the dividing line! Greenwich Meridian.*









*Solar clock and accuracy:

*






*

London Tower

*








View attachment 3925890


View attachment 3925906


View attachment 3925914


View attachment 3925922


*Those who came here, died.*

View attachment 3925938


View attachment 3925946


View attachment 3925954


View attachment 3925962


View attachment 3926114


View attachment 3926130


*The London Bridge*

View attachment 3926138


View attachment 3926146


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

Glad to see Frogster is doing some surprise trips during its extreme-Sightseeing! 

Great Work Capf!!!


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

d2mac said:


> Glad to see Frogster is doing some surprise trips during its extreme-Sightseeing!
> 
> Great Work Capf!!!


It's always great to hear you.

Thank you friend.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## RHJones (Jan 21, 2014)

Great photography as always, friend Celso! I love these night shots of the city... 
But, of course, the watch-related highlight is the visit of Greenwich, the centre of world time! I'm sure only a very small percentage of watches ever been manufactured have visited their reference place. 

Frogster becomes a real cosmopolitan!


----------



## Kikou is G-Shock (Nov 12, 2014)

brazil, london and then paris? frogster is having the time of his life! lol


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Friends, here are some photos of Frogster, this time in Paris. As I said, as I passed through London and Paris and made some pictures to illustrate the topic and make Frogster our ambassador.

*Palais de Versailles
*








































*Garden of Versailles*

















*Louvre Pyramid*

















*Arc Triomphe*









*G-Shock Galerie Lafayette*









*Eiffel Tower*


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

Frogster and you were lucky with such nice weather in Paris this spring!

All the important places and frogster was there!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Parisian sightseeing tour  Thanks for sharing


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

Tres bien!


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

RHJones said:


> Great photography as always, friend Celso! I love these night shots of the city...
> But, of course, the watch-related highlight is the visit of Greenwich, the centre of world time! I'm sure only a very small percentage of watches ever been manufactured have visited their reference place.
> 
> Frogster becomes a real cosmopolitan!


My friend Martin, first: sincerely sorry to answer you late.

Friends apologize friends.

Thank you for words.

A big and sincere Hug to his Brazilian friend.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Kikou is G-Shock said:


> brazil, london and then paris? frogster is having the time of his life! lol


This watch have a lucky friend Kikou 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

JonL said:


> Tres bien!


 Je pense aussi JonL 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great Parisian sightseeing tour  Thanks for sharing


Thanks a lot my friend.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Just wondering where's Frogster now? It's been a while.


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Please, accept my apology. 

I was traveling to work. I will send it to the next participant next thursday 06/25 or friday 06/26.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Don't worry, just send it when you can, no problem.


----------



## Kikou is G-Shock (Nov 12, 2014)

next stop is in?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Kikou is G-Shock said:


> next stop is in?


São Paulo according to the list and afterwards its Pachoe in Bogotá  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> São Paulo according to the list and afterwards its Pachoe in Bogotá
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


The member of São Paulo informed me he moved to the (Santa Barbara - Rio Grande do Sul).

I asked him to get in contact with the creator of post to align it (Because of the change of address)

So, Frogster will be sent to Santa Barbara.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

CAPF2005 said:


> So, Frogster will be sent to Santa Barbara.


ok


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Piowa said:


> ok


OK Gentlemen!!!! So I will be waiting patienly for the right time........


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Forgiveness friends. The work and travel occupied my time.

After making photos in Brazil and international travel, I will say goodbye with photos taken in "Praia do Forte", 1 hour car drive. Photos also of the "Tamar Project" who cares for sea turtles.

Thank you and sorry.

















































































































The real coconut drink Is a only green fruit condition

































Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Friends, 

Frogster traveled to the next participant on 25 June. A private message was sent to the next participant informing the tracking number.

Cheers,


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## RHJones (Jan 21, 2014)

Friend Celso, thank you very much for all the great impressions of Brazil (and Paris and London) with our Frogster! So much passion for a simple plastic watch... really great!:-!:-!:-!

Now I'm very curious about Frogsters next adventures.


a big hug for you

Martin


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

RHJones said:


> Friend Celso, thank you very much for all the great impressions of Brazil (and Paris and London) with our Frogster! So much passion for a simple plastic watch... really great!:-!:-!:-!
> 
> Now I'm very curious about Frogsters next adventures.
> 
> ...


Martin,

I appreciate your words, your friendship, your attention and the attention of friends who liked the photos and places.

At the end of the story, what counts is the will to show and participate.

As you said, it's passion.

Simple things but very important.

It was through our Frogster I could make friends, like you.



A Big Hug for you To 

Celso

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Dear Friends,

According to the post office and the monitoring of tracking number, the participant's of Rio Grande do Sul, refused to receive the package.
















Translation: The delivery could not be made. Customer refused to receive.

On date 26/06/2015 the member received from me one Private Message confirmed the track number after ship and he confirmed receiving the message.









So...

I Await the return of the package to My home and I will send to the next participant:

PACHOE - Bogotá.

Pachoe,

I need wait the package returned to me ok?

When arrive i send one PM to you.



Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

Thats a pity! 

Lets look foward to the new adventures of the frogster after this mishap!

We hope that the package will find its way to fellow member pachoe soon! 



CAPF2005 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> According to the post office and the monitoring of tracking number, the participant's of Rio Grande do Sul, refused to receive the package.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

CAPF2005 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> According to the post office and the monitoring of tracking number, the participant's of Rio Grande do Sul, refused to receive the package.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the head´s up Celso!!!! I´ll wait patiently for Frogster!!!!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

So in Portuguese, "Sex" means Friday? XD

Sorry, I can't help noticing that in your screenshots in your post... and just want to lighten up the situation. ;-)

Hope you will get it back and sent to Pachoe with no problem!


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Dear Paschoe,

I did what should be done.

Unfortunately the person refused to receive 

I can only hope now the back of the package to my home and send to you when it arrives.

Cheers and a hug to You.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

watch_geek2014 said:


> So in Portuguese, "Sex" means Friday? XD
> 
> Sorry, I can't help noticing that in your screenshots in your post... and just want to lighten up the situation. ;-)
> 
> Hope you will get it back and sent to Pachoe with no problem!


Thank you,

Its abbreviation:

Sex = Sexta Feira = Friday

Qua = Quarta feira = Wednesday

Ter = Terça feira = Tuesday

Cheers

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## G-fob (Jun 14, 2011)

watch_geek2014 said:


> So in Portuguese, "Sex" means Friday? XD
> 
> Sorry, I can't help noticing that in your screenshots in your post... and just want to lighten up the situation. ;-)
> 
> Hope you will get it back and sent to Pachoe with no problem!


It other languages, too, specially when you are married with kids. But I work two shifts today, will be going in the next one in a few hours, just saying LOLz


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Good Morning all,

Questioned the "why" refused to receive the package, the member replied that the problem occurred in the lobby of his condominium.

This morning i checked the status and the object points as "waiting removal" in the city it ...

We can only wait for the Brazilian post office will do ...

If the package back to my residence, I'll post to Paschoe continue.









Cheers

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## RHJones (Jan 21, 2014)

Let's be optimistic- Frogster is not lost, he's waiting to be collected by DiG11 from the post office. Where's DiG11? I'm sure the package will be returned to Celso, and then take the Journey to Pachoe!

Unfortunately, there's nobody at the post office to take a picture of our Frogster and upload it here;-)


----------



## DiG11 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm here guys!

It was a very big misunderstood! My doorman said something to the delivery guy that he wasn't supposed to.

I explained everything to Celso what really happened.

But apparently the watch is in the post office waiting for me to get it. I'm not exactly sure of what really happened, but I'll get the watch this week!


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

According to the track information, the member DiG11 removed the watch from the post office since day 15/07.









Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Is this thing sitting in a pawn shop now, or .... ???


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

DiG11 please report yourself!! We need a proof of life urgent; Celso, finally did you get an answer from Dig11? 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

Picked up from the Post Office 2 weeks ago and still no word from the guy. I think this is the 5Th attempt of an around the world tour here in F17 since I became member in 2003. All of those times it did not make it, someone always ended up stealing it or the post office messed up! Lets hope this is not what has happened this time around!:rodekaart


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

One made it actually around the world but takes years for it. 



Joakim Agren said:


> Picked up from the Post Office 2 weeks ago and still no word from the guy. I think this is the 5Th attempt of an around the world tour here in F17 since I became member in 2003. All of those times it did not make it, someone always ended up stealing it or the post office messed up! Lets hope this is not what has happened this time around!:rodekaart


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

What is going on?



1 - First, the post office had been "barred" in the address that he informed.

2 - Obviously, after this, the package returns to the central post office of his city and then, it appears and draw watch.

3 - After that, we know nothing else...

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Message sent to DiG11 member:









Translation of the sent message:

What happened?

Why are you not giving continuation to post ???

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Hopefully it's just all a misunderstanding and he's just busy with work, travel or whatever. 2 weeks is not a long time, hopefully he will post back soon. Looking at some of his old posts, looks like he has more expensive watches than the Frogster. He may be a pilot too as he pictured in one of his posts.



DiG11 said:


> Talking about airplanes and this beautiful G, I'll have to contribute with this thread:
> 
> View attachment 704005
> 
> ...


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

CAPF2005 said:


> According to the track information, the member DiG11 removed the watch from the post office since day 15/07.


Any updates? It's almost a month now, since it's being picked up supposedly. I guess we do need to concern if this is really the end of the road for dear Frogster...


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

watch_geek2014 said:


> Any updates? It's almost a month now, since it's being picked up supposedly. I guess we do need to concern if this is really the end of the road for dear Frogster...


For me it's the end. The member DiG11 does not respond to private messages and does not respond to requests here in this post. Much work to end this way.


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

He was last time online here 2 weeks ago and he made just a couple of posts in his 4 years on WUS. Let's just hope he is busy and he will respond back.


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Crater said:


> He was last time online here 2 weeks ago and he made just a couple of posts in his 4 years on WUS. Let's just hope he is busy and he will respond back.


brave little Frogster!! where are you?!?


----------



## amec (Aug 15, 2014)

Stay strong Froggie, wherever you are. 

Perhaps we could organise an amphibious assault, get the pun.... To retrieve poor Froggie.


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Again, private message today:









Please DiG11,

Give satisfaction to the forum or send the watch to the next participant if you can not continue.


----------



## DiG11 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm ruly sorry guys...
A lot of things happened in my life (work, family issues and a lot more) lately and I wasn't able to keep the threat.

But let's do it now:

The unboxing:


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Great!!!!!!!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## DiG11 (Jun 6, 2011)

Spending some time with my Aviators (will this Frog be able to fly in the near future?!)









The wrist-shot!

View attachment 5172346


The very same day the watch arrived, my wife's piano arrived too.
And I took some pictures, because it's not everyday that you can see the insides of a piano:


----------



## DiG11 (Jun 6, 2011)

My work involves traveling a lot and on my last travel I went to Foz do Iguaçu, a Brazilian city located in the extreme west of the state of Paraná). The city borders the Argentine city of Puerto Iguazú and the Paraguayan city of Ciudad del Este.
The Iguassu Falls and the Itaipu dam, the world's largest hydroelectric plant in power generation, are both located in Foz do Iguassu.

Unfortunately I wasn't able to take any pictures with the watch during my staying in Foz do Iguaçu, but I got you aerial pictures of both the Iguassu Falls and the Itaipu dam.

















Itaipu dam:


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

Frogster is alive and on tour with an aviator! Very happy surprise! 
Cool pictures and exotic places!



DiG11 said:


> My work involves traveling a lot and on my last travel I went to Foz do Iguaçu, a Brazilian city located in the extreme west of the state of Paraná). The city borders the Argentine city of Puerto Iguazú and the Paraguayan city of Ciudad del Este.
> The Iguassu Falls and the Itaipu dam, the world's largest hydroelectric plant in power generation, are both located in Foz do Iguassu.
> 
> Unfortunately I wasn't able to take any pictures with the watch during my staying in Foz do Iguaçu, but I got you aerial pictures of both the Iguassu Falls and the Itaipu dam.
> ...


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice to see the Frogster tour contiuning, a bit late, but still nice 

Looking forward to some more photos


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

I am sooooooo happy !!!

Fingers crossed it will travel around the world.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## DiG11 (Jun 6, 2011)

Last Monday we celebrated Brazilian's Independence Day (September 7th). Every major city has its military parade which gathers a lot of people out in the the streets.
Unfortunately this year helicopters and airplanes did not take part in the parade here in Santa Maria. But in Brasília (the federal capital) there was an exhibition of "Esquadrilha da Fumaça" (Smoke Squadron), a show that everyone must watch.

















































Here are some pictures from the exhibition in Brasília:


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

Very nice pics. 

The weapons display is somewhat on the edge but i will ignore it. ;-)

I was conscript and had to maintain AAA tanks like the one in the picture. Memories.....


----------



## nmitr11 (Oct 27, 2010)

I am not participating in this world tour but I keep track of the frogster's tour and was really happy that the watch continues it's trip. Keep on going guys


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Isn't it time for another update ?


----------



## Kikou is G-Shock (Nov 12, 2014)

belated independence day brazil!

frogster: where to next? lol


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

One more month, few days less or more, and it will be a year since we started the tour... So a year now and we are on the middle of the tour list. Hope we will get more regular updates once the watch reaches the new member, we can't let this thread die, we worked too hard for it.


----------



## DiG11 (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes, it is!

Been working a lot lately :roll: but fortunately I could get some aerial shots where the Frogster appears!
All of them flying the Black Hawk helicopter b-)
I'll be traveling this weekend and I hope I can get more photos along the way. After this trip I'll send the Frogster to the next member ;-)


----------



## RHJones (Jan 21, 2014)

Great shots, DiG11! Seems like our Frogster becomes a real aviator watch...b-)


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh my God, you need 2 hands and 2 feet for operating the helicopter! How the heck you get a 3rd hand and 4th hands, for taking a shot of your wrist with watch, while holding camera with another??? ;-)

Unless you're the terminator, T-1000. XD


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

By the way, nice AW80 worn by your copilot!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Awesome shots DiG11    


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

DiG11, can you send the watch to the next person on the list?

NINE people are waiting for you. 

0. Piowa, Warsaw, Poland 17-11-2014
1. Crater, Ljubljana, Slovenia 20-11-2014
2. Gripmaster, Munich, Germany 02-12-2014
3. D2mac, Luebeck, Germany 22-12-2014
4. RHJones, Mainz, Germany 07-01-2015
5. CAPF2005, Celso, Bahia, Brazil 10-03-2015
*6. **DiG11, São Paulo, Brazil 29-08-2015*
7. Pachoe, Bogotá D.C., Colombia
8. Shaggy 2002, Claymont, DE, USA 
9. JonL, NYC, USA
10. Knives and Lint, New Smyrna Beach, Florida, USA 
11. Onrypt, Oklahoma, USA
12. Chrisek, Honolulu, Hawai
13. AMEC, Wamberal, Australia
14. Pietervn, Sydney, Australia 
15. G-fob, Raincouver, Canada

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Storz (Jun 2, 2013)

What a cool thread!! Eagerly awaiting the next location


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

I think I remember a post from Chrisek mentioning his move to Tennessee. That makes every USA participant in the list locating at or near the East Coast. Pretty boring, man! ;-)



Piowa said:


> DiG11, can you send the watch to the next person on the list?
> 
> NINE people are waiting for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Just received a PM from DIG11. He´s sending me the watch this afternoon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I´ll keep you all updated!!!!!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

watch_geek2014 said:


> I think I remember a post from Chrisek mentioning his move to Tennessee. That makes every USA participant in the list locating at or near the East Coast. Pretty boring, man! ;-)


Not to me. This way we get a local persons take on their area.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Pachoe said:


> Just received a PM from DIG11. He´s sending me the watch this afternoon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I´ll keep you all updated!!!!!


F I N G E R S C R O S S E D


----------



## JaqueDemour (Aug 26, 2015)

Same here


----------



## amec (Aug 15, 2014)

Still waiting patiently.


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Go brave little Frogster go!!!


----------



## DiG11 (Jun 6, 2011)

Piowa said:


> DiG11, can you send the watch to the next person on the list?
> 
> NINE people are waiting for you.
> 
> ...


The watch is already in it's way to Colombia!
Sent it on Wednesday afternoon.

Sorry for taking so long. 
As I already stated here, my life changed a lot since I decided to enter this journey and I couldn't dedicated myself to this.
I'm truly sorry. There will not be a second time.
I made a mistake with all you guys. Hope you all understand.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Don't worry for the delay. Thanks for outstanding photos. 

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

DiG11 said:


> The watch is already in it's way to Colombia!
> Sent it on Wednesday afternoon.
> 
> Sorry for taking so long.
> ...


No problem man, like they say, "it's better late than never"! Enjoyed the great aerial photos you posted. Godspeed to you and Frogster!!


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Great News DiG11!!!!!!! thanks a lot for your awesome pics; I´m waiting Frogster with open arms!!!!!


----------



## RHJones (Jan 21, 2014)

DiG11 said:


> The watch is already in it's way to Colombia!
> Sent it on Wednesday afternoon.
> 
> Sorry for taking so long.
> ...


No problem! Everything is fine, our DW-295 is on the way to the next stop. Thank you very much for the great shots of Frogster on board of a helicopter, I love them!


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

This will be interesting...









:-d

Will you take it for a ride in the logs at Mundo Aventura?:rodekaart:-d


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Joakim Agren said:


> This will be interesting...
> 
> View attachment 5699378
> 
> ...


That's Awesome Joakim!!!! Of course!! You'll get a Pic from Mundo Aventura and many other great places!!!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

YAY Frogsterman is Jetsetting again!! Great Helicopter action there, DiG11 ! The World Tour is a big project, it's normal that it should take a while I suppose... 
Can't even believe that I have had little Frogster here with me, too, and that he is now on the other side of the planet!
congrats to Piowa for the initiative and to all participants, past and future! The World Tour does bring the whole gang a bit closer together, doesnt it?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

DiG11, 

No worries. Life and all it's up's and down's come first. Watches come second.


----------



## RHJones (Jan 21, 2014)

> The World Tour does bring the whole gang a bit closer together, doesnt it?


It does! Defninitely!


----------



## Kikou is G-Shock (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Kikou is G-Shock said:


> View attachment 5726194


Awesome Kikou!!! I'll do my best trying to show my G-Friends the most beautiful sights of my Country...... Frogster Will Have a great time here

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

To keep you all updated, here's a pic of the tracking Numbers Dig sent me... 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Has the Eagle... I mean Frog, landed yet? ;-)


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

watch_geek2014 said:


> Has the Eagle... I mean Frog, landed yet? ;-)


No Sir; still waiting for him..... I'll let you know as soon it arrives

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

- Oops, double posts...


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Sent October 19th & it still hasn't arrived ??? :-s:-s:-s

Christmas Is Coming !!! [expletive deleted] o|


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Still waiting for it Greg..... Don't know what's going on..... I hope it arrives before Christmas 

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Pachoe said:


> Still waiting for it Greg..... Don't know what's going on..... I hope it arrives before Christmas
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Must be the Moon phase. Canada Post can't even get a package from Vancouver to Montreal [Xpresspost] without it 'disappearing' for days at a time ... on a 'Guaranteed 2-Day Delivery' ! :-s


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

From São Paulo to Bogotá is about 2700 miles (~4350km). 2 months... I can walk faster than that! ;-) Is Frogster got held up by custom, may be?


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Hmmmm. I'll try to find out what is happening 

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

In retrospect, I've had a few packages shipped to me from Chile & from Columbia. 

South American post offices seem to use the 'ether' system. 

The package tracks well for 3 or 4 days at the outset ... then disappears into the 'ether' for the better part of 2 weeks ... nothing/nada ... then tracks again in the receiving post office through to delivery !

I think we can count on every package being held up for inspection both exiting & entering most South American countries. So we wait .....


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

I suggest opening a complaint at the post office (www.correios.com.br). It may be the sender or recipient. You must possess complete information about the sender and the recipient. The claim can be made through the Post Office website or by phone. The right would make the "sender" ...

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Yes, I agree.... Dig11 does'nt answer eather.. the tracking number I posted here is the only info I got; it appears to never exit Brazil.....

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

There are many details pertaining only to the recipient and sender.

The right would be the sender open the complaint.










Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Pachoe said:


> Yes, I agree.... Dig11 does'nt answer eather.. the tracking number I posted here is the only info I got; it appears to never exit Brazil.....
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Yes I agree. He (Dig11) must open a complaint to the post office open an investigation.

Something happened.

This is not normal.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## DiG11 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi guys. Sorry for taking me so long to came back here.
I don't know what happened either. :-s
Did the complaint as CAPF mentioned.
I hope the Post Office answers me quickly.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

This is what I see when I try to track it:









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## katsig (Mar 29, 2009)

6years ago i owned one of this watch. Not very big and very comfortable. But it's not very accurate, about 3 mins late per month. I sell it to other buyer only 35usd after 4 months ownership.


从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Pachoe said:


> This is what I see when I try to track it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My suggestion to open a claim worth it. After two months, we can see today a change:










Good luck Paschoe.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

CAPF2005 said:


> My suggestion to open a claim worth it. After two months, we can see today a change:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good news!!!!! let´s hope Frogster arrives soon!! ready to receive it with open arms!!


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

CAPF2005 said:


> My suggestion to open a claim worth it. After two months, we can see today a change:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good news!!!!! let´s hope Frogster arrives soon!! ready to receive it with open arms!!


----------



## DiG11 (Jun 6, 2011)

Pachoe said:


> Good news!!!!! let´s hope Frogster arrives soon!! ready to receive it with open arms!!


Unfortunately I don`t think the Frogster will arrive to you, my friend.









As the Correios (Brazilian Post Office) answered my complaint they said that the object is returning back to me as it lacked some documentation ("comercial invoice"). I might to resend it with a new method, because this way looks like I`m exporting/selling the watch to you :-(


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Ok Dig; the most important thing here is that you recover it in first place and then send it in a Safe way; I'll wait; anyway, Merry Xmas!!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

DiG11 said:


> As the Correios (Brazilian Post Office) answered my complaint they said that the object is returning back to me as it lacked some documentation ("comercial invoice"). I might to resend it with a new method, because this way looks like I`m exporting/selling the watch to you :-(


Unbelievable some country's so difficult just to mail an item using the post office. Why need an invoice when it's not even a sale... :-s Oh well, hope you guys figure out a way to send it. Good luck Frogster!


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

1 year ago, last christmas holidays Frogster stayed at my home. 

I think the Brasilian Post office will be a good shelter for christmas, too. ;-)
There is still hope that the Frogster will continue the travel around the world!

Poorman's Frogman DW-295 World Tour - Page 17


----------



## DiG11 (Jun 6, 2011)

Pachoe said:


> Ok Dig; the most important thing here is that you recover it in first place and then send it in a Safe way; I'll wait; anyway, Merry Xmas!!


I`ll recover it! Don`t worry! I always knew that Correios sucked big time, but not like this. They didn`t ask me this documentation when I first tried to send it and now they want it. Go figure

Happy Xmas to everyone! =D


----------



## Kikou is G-Shock (Nov 12, 2014)

pooor frogster.. must have been lonely without any human touch for a very long time.. and worse, it's Christmas! 

well anyway, Merry Christmas frogster and to his avid fans!


----------



## nmitr11 (Oct 27, 2010)

Merry Christmas and keep it going guys 

Στάλθηκε από το ZTE V967S μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## DiG11 (Jun 6, 2011)

The Frogster is alive!!

















My father retrieved it from the post office. They told him the watch did arrive at Colombia, but for some reason the Colombian post office rejected it :-s
So the watch came back to Brazil. I'll have to figure another way of sending it.

Happy holidays to everyone!


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Good to see you again Frogster, friend who accompanied me in third countries, in sunny Brazil










London










and Paris










The tour will continue ?

So,

The question was not in the Brazilian post office?

What is the next step?

Try to send it back maybe whit EMS or some Courrier?

Cheers


----------



## amec (Aug 15, 2014)

How far down the list of recipients are we, half way.....

List is full

0. Piowa, Warsaw, Poland
1. Crater, Ljubljana, Slovenia
2. Gripmaster, Munich, Germany
3. D2mac, Luebeck, Germany
4. RHJones, Mainz, Germany
5. CAPF2005, Celso, Bahia, Brazil
6. DiG11, São Paulo, Brazil
7. Pachoe, Bogotá D.C., Colombia
8. Shaggy 2002, Claymont, DE, USA 
9. JonL, NYC, USA
10. Knives and Lint, New Smyrna Beach, Florida, USA 
11. Onrypt, Oklahoma, USA
12. Chrisek, Honolulu, Hawai
13. AMEC, Wamberal, Australia
14. Pietervn, Sydney, Australia 
15. G-fob, Raincouver, Canada

Cheers, Piowa
Wandering when Froggy will grace me with his presence.


----------



## Kikou is G-Shock (Nov 12, 2014)

amec said:


> How far down the list of recipients are we, half way.....
> 
> List is full
> 
> ...


if i'm not mistaken, Chrisek is no longer in Hawaii.. i think he moved back to the mainland a few months ago


----------



## DiG11 (Jun 6, 2011)

Sent the watch again. This time by EMS method. I hope it works this time ;D


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

That's great Dig!! thanks a lot; I'll be waiting for him

Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## DiG11 (Jun 6, 2011)

The watch arrived at Colombia and it was cleared by customs!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Just can't believe my eyes. Fantastic news. 


Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

Piowa said:


> Just can't believe my eyes. Fantastic news.
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


so THIS is what world tour meant. I always thought it meant the watch was being held by a single custodian who displays it in museums and events around the world (like some paintings and art stuff). )


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow Dig!!!!! Fantastic news!!!!! I´ll post pics as soon as I´ll get it!!!!


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Wonderful news!!!! Couldnt be happier today!!!! Thanks to Dig11, our Treasure arrived Safe and shiny to Bogotá!









































































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Ya! Frogster's baack!


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hellow Frogster!!!!

Now you are in Colombia in the hands of Pachoe 

I have Good memories and good times whit this watch.

Many great places we visited together.

An excellent start in Colombia and beautiful photos!!!

This coffee opened my appetite 

A Hug for you Paschoe!

Enjoy!!!

Celso


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

CAPF2005 said:


> Hellow Frogster!!!!
> 
> Now you are in Colombia in the hands of Pachoe
> 
> ...


Celso, You´re so kind, thank you very much!!!! Very happy with the journey Frogster will share with me!!! Awesome Thread, Thanks to Piowa who is making this possible. And of course thanks toDig11!!!!! a big Hug for you too Celso!!!


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Having a happy Frogster Friday deskdiving at the office; in comming days a lot of outdoor action ofcourse!!!









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Feel so happy

0. Piowa, Warsaw, Poland - November 2014
1. Crater, Ljubljana, Slovenia
2. Gripmaster, Munich, Germany
3. D2mac, Luebeck, Germany
4. RHJones, Mainz, Germany
5. CAPF2005, Celso, Bahia, Brazil
6. DiG11, São Paulo, Brazil
*7. Pachoe, Bogotá D.C., Colombia - February 2016*
8. Shaggy 2002, Claymont, DE, USA 
9. JonL, NYC, USA
10. Knives and Lint, New Smyrna Beach, Florida, USA 
11. Onrypt, Oklahoma, USA
12. Chrisek, Honolulu, Hawai
13. AMEC, Wamberal, Australia
14. Pietervn, Sydney, Australia 
15. G-fob, Raincouver, Canada - ??? (hopefully in 2016) 


Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

So nice to see Frogster back on his feet after a long long time off... Looking forward to your photos, Pachoe, the adventure continues.


P.s.: We might have to update the list of next stops on Frogster tour, I think atleast 2 or 3 members from the list haven't been on WUS for a while.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Agree with Crater; we must update the list; and the next one must be patient and wait 'till I Have enough of Frogster!! He is making friends very quickly!!!









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Pachoe said:


> Having a happy Frogster Friday deskdiving at the office; in comming days a lot of outdoor action ofcourse!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful news Pachoe  Now the party can begin 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491 (Jul 8, 2012)

Great news. b-)


----------



## DiG11 (Jun 6, 2011)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Ya! Frogster's baack!


He never left!! He just likes to travel a lot 
Let`s say he did the following in the last 5 months: Brazil > Colombia > Brazil > Colombia ;D

Sorry everyone for taking it so long to arrive at Colombia, but the Brazilian`s post office is well know for theirs bad services.

Hope to see a lot of pics Pachoe!


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Frogster has been forced to desk-dive too much; this situation wil change soon









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

This thread / tour was started not too long after joined the forum, it's a blessing to see Frogster come this far. Some blast from the past here.  So Frogster's been with cats, a llama, dogs, and turtles, I wonder what animal it will encounter next? ;-) Also, I don't think I recall seeing an EL shot of Frogster in here, may be Pacheo can be the first.



Crater said:


> ...And cats :-d





gripmaster said:


> ...We then walked past the zoo:
> 
> View attachment 2239306
> 
> ...





CAPF2005 said:


> View attachment 3248674
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248682
> ...





CAPF2005 said:


> Photos also of the "Tamar Project" who cares for sea turtles.
> 
> View attachment 4432914
> 
> ...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Pachoe said:


> Frogster has been forced to desk-dive too much; this situation wil change soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super coool shot Pachoe 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

Very nice to finally see the frogster with you Pachoe over there in Bogota!b-) But I must say what they call EMS in South America is more like snail mail, not much Express in that for sure!:-d

I hope it will stay with you now for quite a while since Bogota is such a remote and different place so lots of stuff to see! I hope you will manage to get it in Mundo Aventura and that Troncos ride hehe!:-d The Simon Bolivar Parque was visited by my grand father long ago so some pictures from there would be awesome as well!b-)

Looking forward to everything from you Pachoe!:-!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

2 weeks & no pic's ! It evaporated ? :think: :-s


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

No Greg it is not evaporated; Ive been very busy last two weeks at work; desk diving pics are too boring; next weekend finally will take a fine trip with a lot of cool landscapes and so; wait for pics; Frogster is alive, don't worry.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Pachoe said:


> No Greg it is not evaporated; Ive been very busy last two weeks at work; desk diving pics are too boring; next weekend finally will take a fine trip with a lot of cool landscapes and so; wait for pics; Frogster is alive, don't worry.
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Just checkin' !!! :-!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

It really stinks when work gets in the way of a hobby doesn't it? 



Pachoe said:


> No Greg it is not evaporated; Ive been very busy last two weeks at work; desk diving pics are too boring; next weekend finally will take a fine trip with a lot of cool landscapes and so; wait for pics; Frogster is alive, don't worry.
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Desk diving pics can be funny and humorous, sometimes. :-d


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Here yo go! He is alive and excited about the weekend

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Just a sample today at a park;

















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for nice photos, Pachoe. 
Can you contact the next person on the list, Shaggy 2002?

0. Piowa, Warsaw, Poland
1. Crater, Ljubljana, Slovenia
2. Gripmaster, Munich, Germany
3. D2mac, Luebeck, Germany
4. RHJones, Mainz, Germany
5. CAPF2005, Celso, Bahia, Brazil
6. DiG11, São Paulo, Brazil
*7. Pachoe, Bogotá D.C., Colombia*
8. Shaggy 2002, Claymont, DE, USA 
9. JonL, NYC, USA
10. Knives and Lint, New Smyrna Beach, Florida, USA 
11. Onrypt, Oklahoma, USA
12. Chrisek, Honolulu, Hawai
13. AMEC, Wamberal, Australia
14. Pietervn, Sydney, Australia 
15. G-fob, Raincouver, Canada

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

This world tour needs an asian destination. I suppose there are few asians here. Would be cool to see that watch reach the great wall or the taj mahal at the very least.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Well, today was a beautiful day in Bogota and I took Frogster to show him at least some important places of the city; these days are Holidays so some of the main streets are only for runners and bikes.... A paradise; we visited the down town and the Bolívar Square where is situated the colombian governent palace. I know Piowa is so anxious with me sending the watch for the next world stop; I waited patiently for almost three months and only Have It for three weeks or so... Don't worry, I'll send it on Monday 
















A soldier statue that begged me to lend him the Frogster and take a Pic:








































And finally we got to Bolívar Square and the Cathedral
























Simon Bolívar te Father of the Nation

















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Super cool shots Pachoe   Please more  and thank you for your dedication. Wishing you a happy Easter 2016 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Pachoe went retrieve Frogster, and the green soldier guy's like: wait a minute, I thought you gave the watch to me! :-d

Very nice of you to manage take these photos of the city, especially when it's this crowded! Too bad it needs to depart you so soon, but still thank you!



Pachoe said:


>


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Pachoe went retrieve Frogster, and the green soldier guy's like: wait a minute, I thought you gave the watch to me! :-d
> 
> Very nice of you to manage take these photos of the city, especially when it's this crowded! Too bad it needs to depart you so soon, but still thank you!


You're very welcome!! Thank you for your comment; this soldier was like, what? Crazy people out there....

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for excellent photos. Have a happy Easter.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

My Friend Pachoe,

what can I say...?

I will clap hands



Happy Easter

Big Hug,

Celso


----------



## greg1491 (Jul 8, 2012)

Awesome photos Pachoe.


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

Love the pics Pachoe! Nicely done! :-!


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Thank you very much for the nice comments everyone! Frogster is very happy and want to visit more places!!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Just wonder where is Frogster now? Is it bound for the States?


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

hehe! Not yet......waiting for the last trip and photo shooting here this weekend and will be ready to leave...have been praying that no one miss him till my post but Geekmaster was aware

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Let it rock Pachoe  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Pachoe said:


> Having a happy Frogster Friday deskdiving at the office; in comming days a lot of outdoor action ofcourse!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*It's been 2-1/2 months ... and ... *


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

And what? En route to Shaggy


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Pachoe said:


> *And what?* En route to Shaggy
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Where are all the photo's you promised everybody ??? :-s


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Pachoe said:


> And what? En route to Shaggy


Just be advised that Shaggy hasn't login since November last year. Hopefully, he responses, but if not, may be moved on to the next guy.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

JohnQFord said:


> Where are all the photo's you promised everybody ??? :-s


Couldn't go out For two weekends; Ive had a lot of work and I can't accept pressure, specially from a watch forum that is suppose to be fun; a hobby! So Frogster will fly, don't worry.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Just be advised that Shaggy hasn't login since November last year. Hopefully, he responses, but if not, may be moved on to the next guy.


JonL will be next Stop For Frogster;


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Pachoe said:


> Couldn't go out For two weekends; Ive had a lot of work and I can't accept pressure, specially from a watch forum that is suppose to be fun; a hobby! So Frogster will fly, don't worry.


Don't worry, no pressure from me here. Keep it cool and thanks again for nice pictures.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Piowa said:


> Don't worry, no pressure from me here. Keep it cool and thanks again for nice pictures.
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Thank you Piowa


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

My friend Pachoe,

How are you?

A big and sincere hug for you My friend ☀

Celso.


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

Pachoe said:


> JonL will be next Stop For Frogster;


I'm still here - and ready for the Frogster! No rush ....


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks CAPF2005! JonL, you have a PM from me!!! Great to have you ready For Frogster

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Wow, I'm honestly surprised how honest everyone's been. I would've presumed this to have been stolen by now.

Just a group of humble G Shock owners going about life.:-!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Stolen? Why? It is not very expensive. I paid 13 USD for this watch. 

Anyway G-3011 made a trip around the world.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/g-3011-world-tour-begins-6-13-12-a-705360.html

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Piowa said:


> Stolen? Why? It is not very expensive. I paid 13 USD for this watch.
> 
> Anyway G-3011 made a trip around the world.
> 
> ...


Aw man, I'm gonna take the cheap way out and blame my job.

One of my coworkers used to drive an old beat up chevy something (from the 80's)... someone actually stole it (poor condition worth in salvage maybe $300 at best). Now, they made enough it was laughable they were driving it... but still.

Also, I think I'm too used to people stealing cheap food in the office break room.

It's amazing what some people are willing to steal.

Awesome, that this is going on though (and that other thread seemed cool).


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Piowa said:


> Stolen? Why? It is not very expensive. I paid 13 USD for this watch.
> 
> Anyway G-3011 made a trip around the world.
> 
> ...


If nobody stole it during its 2 months hiatus in the Brazilian post office, I assume nobody will. ;-)

I read through the G-3011 world tour thread at one point. There were many gaps in that thread's journey, and some of participants were skipped without any explanation in the thread at all. I think I remember one or two of the participants were also hit with busy workload and were not able to participate much, and the journey ended up delayed for months. So the situation with Pachoe is understandable. So don't worry, pal! As the "boss watchman" is not worrying either. :-d

I say so far we have that old thread beaten already! We have more pages of pictures combined than that old world tour already, and so far we have not skipped anyone until now. I say, if Shaggy responds any time during Frogster's journey in the States, he can still participate.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> If nobody stole it during its 2 months hiatus in the Brazilian post office, I assume nobody will. ;-)
> 
> This comment is no fair and a bit disrespectful with brazilian people. I sent a watch to Charlotte North Carolina and got lost in USA. USPS did the investigation and payed me an indemnization. Everywhere in the world you can find honest people and not so...........


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> If nobody stole it during its 2 months hiatus in the Brazilian post office, I assume nobody will. ;-)
> 
> This comment is no fair and a bit disrespectful with brazilian people. I sent a watch to Charlotte North Carolina and got lost in USA. USPS did the investigation and payed me an indemnization. Everywhere in the world you can find honest people and not so...........


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> If nobody stole it during its 2 months hiatus in the Brazilian post office, I assume nobody will. ;-)


*****...

If it was not stolen in Brazil, no one else in the world had stolen?

So ... Brazil is the greater survival test against theft of this watch?

I agree Pachoe. Unfortunate, inappropriate, prejudiced, and disrespectful comment.

Several Brazilians read this. I am Brazilian, I participated to this journey and I feel bad to read a coment like this.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

My sincere apology for making that statement. I was lighthearted when writing that, and it was meant to be a joke only toward the said post office, not the Brazilian people in general. As I am also very lighthearted in making fun of my own country's stuffs, as we are not perfect either.

Again, if this offended anyone, I am sorry.



Pachoe said:


> This comment is no fair and a bit disrespectful with brazilian people. I sent a watch to Charlotte North Carolina and got lost in USA. USPS did the investigation and payed me an indemnization. Everywhere in the world you can find honest people and not so...........





CAPF2005 said:


> *****...
> 
> If it was not stolen in Brazil, no one else in the world had stolen?
> 
> ...


----------



## RHJones (Jan 21, 2014)

Agreed with Pachoe and CAPF, this comment is inappropriate and disrespectful- if it was meant seriously... but look at the smiley after this comment, I assume it should be not taken too seriously- to me it looks a bit ironic.
I'm sure it was not intended by Watch_Geekmaster to offend anybody. Usually, to me, there's nothing to complain about any of his posts. Maybe he didn't think of it too much, and will apologize or explain...
I beg all you guys not to overreact on one single failed joke, please do not destroy this really great thread which brings together people across countries and continents! This would be a real pity!
Let's all keep calm and carry on. Be peaceful.:-!

Edit: I was too slow- Watch_Geekmaster already posted!


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

I think if a package is overdue in Germany for 2 months then its lost.
I never received a package that was more then -lets say a week- late.
Once a package from UK was robbed out (g-shock spares content) and came in empty at my doorstep.
Which poor UK or german post office clerk needed G-Shock straps and a bezel? I guess the parts landed in the waste basket after the robbery! :-(

Its more a pro for the brasilian post office that they were able to return the Frogster after such a long storage time! 



CAPF2005 said:


> *****...
> 
> If it was not stolen in Brazil, no one else in the world had stolen?
> 
> ...


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

Piowa said:


> Stolen? Why? It is not very expensive. I paid 13 USD for this watch.
> 
> Anyway G-3011 made a trip around the world.
> 
> ...


as spotw said, price isnt always the reason someone steals something. thieves are opportunists so if something is just sitting there for a week, then another week it gives the impression no one wants it so one day it grows legs and disappears and unless theyve already opened it up, they have no way of knowing what watch it is or what its worth.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> My sincere apology for making that statement. I was lighthearted when writing that, and it was meant to be a joke only toward the said post office, not the Brazilian people in general. As I am also very lighthearted in making fun of my own country's stuffs, as we are not perfect either.
> 
> Again, if this offended anyone, I am sorry.


i read it as a joke (and not directed to brazillians, just so happens the post office was in brazil), anyone who's been on this forum for more than a week will know you joke alot so if anything you should be offended that someone would think that of you!

i always thought brazillans had a good sense of humor and werent so easily offended, it seems all that humidity has made them soft :-0 

but you know, there is this.... Forbes Welcome so essentially the watch is more likely to have gotten shot than stolen! haha









(and before some one grills me, yes, i am joking in all of the above! just trying to dispell tension with awkward humor)


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

soulbridgemedia said:


> i read it as a joke


Thanks for the understanding. Again, there was a 2 months hiatus for Frogster in the said post office, which is a fact. All I was saying is during that period, there's a golden opportunity for it to be stolen, yet, against all odds, nobody did. Likely because nobody's interested in a cheap looking digital watch. ;-) So if that situation couldn't get it stolen, I assume nobody else would be interested to steal it. That's all I meant.

But again my mistake for wording it poorly and caused a misunderstanding. Let's just let it go! Peace.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*Update ?*


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

JohnQFord said:


> *Update ?*


I got the shipping notice a week or two ago ... it's on its way to NYC!


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

JonL said:


> I got the shipping notice a week or two ago ... it's on its way to NYC!


Yes Jon!!! Frogster should be there this week

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

JonL said:


> I got the shipping notice a week or two ago ... it's on its way to NYC!


Looking forward to your pic's ! :-!


----------



## g-fob2 (Jun 17, 2016)

by the time the frogman got to me, I would have been 70 years old then ....


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Just to add some relevance to G-fob's comment, the tour started in November, 2014.

This is the list: (names in bold have received/posted/dispatched the watch)

*0. Piowa, Warsaw, Poland
1. Crater, Ljubljana, Slovenia
2. Gripmaster, Munich, Germany
3. D2mac, Luebeck, Germany
4. RHJones, Mainz, Germany
5. CAPF2005, Celso, Bahia, Brazil
6. DiG11, São Paulo, Brazil
7. Pachoe, Bogotá D.C., Colombia*
8. _Shaggy 2002, Claymont, DE, USA [omitted due to non-contact]_
9. JonL, NYC, USA
10. Knives and Lint, New Smyrna Beach, Florida, USA 
11. Onrypt, Oklahoma, USA
12. Chrisek, Honolulu, Hawai
13. AMEC, Wamberal, Australia
14. Pietervn, Sydney, Australia 
15. G-fob, Raincouver, Canada


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Speaking of which, what ever happened to Chrisek? Is he still around?


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Rocat said:


> Speaking of which, what ever happened to Chrisek? Is he still around?


*Pretty much disappeared !!! :-d:-d:-d

* 7 Hours Ago #34 
*Chrisek* 








Member     Join DateApr 2012LocationHonolulu, HIPosts6,083

*Re: WRUW Saturday 25 June 2016*

I was in with a square yesterday.








Click this bar to view the original image of 1024x576px.










sent with aloha​

Like 
 Pachoe, Knives and Lint and elborderas like this.

Yes, I am OCD. What gave it away?​


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

Frogster's safe arrival in NYC ...



The journey continues .... b-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

JonL said:


> Frogster's safe arrival in NYC ...
> 
> 
> 
> The journey continues .... b-)


Fabulous news and great to have you back Jon . It's been awhile

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

The adventure starts ... Family vacation and Frogster tagging along


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

JonL said:


> The adventure starts ... Family vacation and Frogster tagging along


I wish you a beautiful vacation, sea or mountain?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

JonL said:


> The adventure starts ... Family vacation and Frogster tagging along


Awesome Jon 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

fcasoli said:


> I wish you a beautiful vacation, sea or mountain?


Thank you for the good wishes.. And to answer your question it's both.... Off to Hawaii! 🏖


----------



## amec (Aug 15, 2014)

It's getting closer and closer!

Keen to have him knocking on my door soon.


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

Waikiki as seen from top of Diamond Head



The postcard shot without the Frogster's obstruction ...


----------



## amec (Aug 15, 2014)

JonL said:


> Waikiki as seen from top of Diamond Head
> 
> 
> 
> The postcard shot without the Frogster's obstruction ...


Very pretty spot.


----------



## vjlbl (Jun 18, 2016)

Is this world tour still on?? If yes count me in kuala lumpur malaysia


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Pretty fortunate that Frogster made it just in time for vacation in paradise! 

I've been to Diamond Head few years ago, and took similar shots as you did. The view of the city is pretty much still the same. I still remember it's a pretty long trail to get all the way up there on top, including going through labyrinth of tunnels and the last obstacle of crawling through the opening of a bunker. ;-) Too bad I didn't have my Protrek back then to test the altimeter up there.



JonL said:


> Waikiki as seen from top of Diamond Head


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

g-fob2 said:


> by the time the frogman got to me, I would have been 70 years old then ....


Well, just may be, since Frogster's in U.S. and so close to Canada, one recommendation is to have the last U.S. participant send it off to you first. So you can have it for a bit, before sending it off to the remaining participants. When the whole tour's done, then it will send back to you. Obviously needs Frog Boss Piowa's permission for that, and only if you want to do that. Probably still a long while for the U.S leg of the tour to finish though, at least not as long as waiting to be the absolute last person.


----------



## RHJones (Jan 21, 2014)

Personally, I would appreciate a participant of the world tour in Asia, and would really like to see pics of our Frogster in Kuala Lumpur! One participant, Shaggy 2002 is missing... But of course, Frogster (and this thread) is property of Piowa, so it's his decision how the world tour should go on:-!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

vjlbl said:


> Is this world tour still on?? If yes count me in kuala lumpur malaysia.


Like Mr. RHJones said, Asia's great, but it's up to the watch / thread owner. Also most of the selected participants of the Frogster world tour were or are still well established members of the forum. Since you only have 8 posts, it's a little hard to establish that trust, just like you can't sell stuffs in the Sales Corners until you have certain number of posts. May be when you make it to say 200 posts, probably you will be more trustworthy to be considered a participant of the world tour.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

I am so happy the Frogster arrived safely to US. 
I think we should not change anything on the original list.

*0. Piowa, Warsaw, Poland
1. Crater, Ljubljana, Slovenia
2. Gripmaster, Munich, Germany
3. D2mac, Luebeck, Germany
4. RHJones, Mainz, Germany
5. CAPF2005, Celso, Bahia, Brazil
6. DiG11, São Paulo, Brazil
7. Pachoe, Bogotá D.C., Colombia*
8. _Shaggy 2002, Claymont, DE, USA [omitted due to non-contact]_
*9. JonL, NYC, USA*
10. Knives and Lint, New Smyrna Beach, Florida, USA 
11. Onrypt, Oklahoma, USA
12. Chrisek, Honolulu, Hawai
13. AMEC, Wamberal, Australia
14. Pietervn, Sydney, Australia 
15. G-fob, Raincouver, Canada

15th stop (Vancouver) is the last one since I promised the watch to G-fob, so the Frogster is not coming back to me. 


Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Like Mr. RHJones said, Asia's great, but it's up to the watch / thread owner. Also most of the selected participants of the Frogster world tour were or are still well established members of the forum. Since you only have 8 posts, it's a little hard to establish that trust, just like you can't sell stuffs in the Sales Corners until you have certain number of posts. May be when you make it to say 200 posts, probably you will be more trustworthy to be considered a participant of the world tour.


He might spam the forums to reach 200 posts tomorrow  jk jk jk


----------



## vjlbl (Jun 18, 2016)

Why do i need to spam the forum? 
It's ok no issues i completely understand on the trust issue.

just thought it will be interesting for an asian part to the tour.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

vjlbl said:


> Why do i need to spam the forum?
> It's ok no issues i completely understand on the trust issue.
> 
> just thought it will be interesting for an asian part to the tour.
> ...


i was just kidding on the spam comment. ;-)


----------



## vjlbl (Jun 18, 2016)

I know... me also just kidding back...


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

What happened to Frogster? Got lost in Pearl Harbor? ;-)


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

Nothing lost - just way to swamped. I know, pretty lame excuse ... the watch came with me on my vacation, and then hardly had any time with it. Now that I'm back from holiday, I've been way too busy.. thought I'd get some good pics of the Frogster in Manhattan or something but haven't had the time. Been on a couple business trips since and gearing up for another set of trips in a couple weeks. I have all these places in Manhattan to bring the Frogster in mind, but it could be only Queens!

I did get a few more shots while I was in Hawaii ... the best shots were sans watch though ...



View from hotel room on Waikiki, woke up to a rainbow every day...





Way too many shots like this one on Maui, beautiful sunsets every day. Tough lighting proved I could never get a good pic with the Frogster...



And couldn't believe I had the Frogster ready to go up to the top of Haleakala volcano on Maui but it didn't make it into the camera bag...



The Haleakala Silverswords grow on the slopes of the crater



I will try to get some hometown pics with the Frogster, I know it's been in my hands way too long.. may have to set it free soon....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Fantastic shots JonL Well done 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Fantastic shots JonL Well done
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thanks for the kind words Tom, apologies it wasn't more...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Just wanted to bump up the thread. 



Cheers, Piowa


----------



## amec (Aug 15, 2014)

Starting to think he is never coming my way.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Nice guys, well done so far!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Bumping the thread again. This time with this amazing link:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/g-3011-world-tour-begins-6-13-12-a-705360.html

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Well, I have good news and bad news. The good news is that the Frogster has arrived in the NSB. The bad news is that in all the rush for me to evacuate the family from Hurricane Matthew I accidentally left it at home. Here's hoping the Frogster can use its indomitable powers to protect my house, and that it can add surviving a category 4 Hurricane to its many globetrotting adventures :-!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for info. Stay safe. I am sure Frogster will survive. 


Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Knives and Lint said:


> Well, I have good news and bad news. The good news is that the Frogster has arrived in the NSB. The bad news is that in all the rush for me to evacuate the family from Hurricane Matthew I accidentally left it at home. Here's hoping the Frogster can use its indomitable powers to protect my house, and that it can add surviving a category 4 Hurricane to its many globetrotting adventures :-!


Just saw the live news on CNN. That's scary - hopefully everything will be alright. Stay safe and Pls keep us posted. Take good care K&L

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

Knives and Lint said:


> Well, I have good news and bad news. The good news is that the Frogster has arrived in the NSB. The bad news is that in all the rush for me to evacuate the family from Hurricane Matthew I accidentally left it at home. Here's hoping the Frogster can use its indomitable powers to protect my house, and that it can add surviving a category 4 Hurricane to its many globetrotting adventures :-!


stay safe man! hopefully you have a home to come back to!

also i gotta ask, did the Gs get a spot in the bug out bag?


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

soulbridgemedia said:


> stay safe man! hopefully you have a home to come back to!
> 
> also i gotta ask, did the Gs get a spot in the bug out bag?


Hell yeah they did. Except it was more like a bug out truck. Check my post in Thurs WRUW ;-)

Thanks for the good wishes my friend |>

Here are the watches safe and sound


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Just saw the live news on CNN. That's scary - hopefully everything will be alright. Stay safe and Pls keep us posted. Take good care K&L
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish safety for you, your family and everyone. Take care friend.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Just read through your posts in the 10/6 WRUW thread. I can see it's not an easy decision. Leaving your valuables behind, there's a chance (hopefully not) they could be destroyed with the house, or worst got scattered along the neighborhood and become free to take for looters. Taking all the stuffs with you, first only limited space you can pack and second it's risky too to have all the valuables in a vehicle. Good thing you pack some arsenal for protection. ;-)

Stay safe, man! The most valuable is your family, all else can be replaced. Hopefully, all just an uneventful journey and back to normal in no time.



Knives and Lint said:


> Hell yeah they did. Except it was more like a bug out truck. Check my post in Thurs WRUW ;-)
> 
> Thanks for the good wishes my friend |>
> 
> Here are the watches safe and sound


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Happy to report that the Frogster did its job protecting the house and all is well. There was some minor damage (trees down, lost the fence) but more importantly all friends, extended family, and neighbors are alive and well despite the fact that there was extensive damage in the area. Thanks for all of the well wishes! My thoughts go out to those who were less fortunate, and those still experiencing the effects of the storm.

We got back Friday night but the power was out until 3:00AM Sunday and cell service has been sporadic. It was actually quite nice to unplug for a bit, and I always enjoy the times after these storms. Spending time together outdoors, grilling, lighting the house by candlelight, (Tritium watch :-d ), and the general sense of community are all things that I really appreciate. Part of me was actually glad that we didn't have a generator, so that my kids can have the fond memories from this part of the Florida experience.

Haven't had a chance to get any pics up, but I hope to get some Frogster shots soon. With everything going on here right now (it was a hectic time even without the storm) I may just snag a few good shots of the area when I can and let the Frogster continue along its journey.



Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Just read through your posts in the 10/6 WRUW thread. I can see it's not an easy decision. Leaving your valuables behind, there's a chance (hopefully not) they could be destroyed with the house, or worst got scattered along the neighborhood and become free to take for looters. Taking all the stuffs with you, first only limited space you can pack and second it's risky too to have all the valuables in a vehicle. Good thing you pack some arsenal for protection. ;
> 
> Stay safe, man! The most valuable is your family, all else can be replaced. Hopefully, all just an uneventful journey and back to normal in no time.


Yes, it is quite the dilemma, and having all of your eggs in one basket like that is very daunting. One consideration that cemented the idea of taking it all is the fact that some of the thieves begin to prey on houses that they know are evacuated even before the storm hits. While these natural disasters more often bring out the best in people, unfortunately they also tend to bring out the worst in the worst of people. All's well that ends well though.

The wife did a great job picking a hotel in a secure area, so that helped. We brought everything inside with us rather than leaving it in the vehicle, kept one adult on premises at all times, and declined maid service throughout the duration of our stay. It also helps that my dog is bred to be a guard dog. He is the sweetest dog you could imagine, but he still has those instincts in him when needed, and his somewhat intimidating look doesn't hurt. All in all, we don't present ourself as a soft target, and I have engrained in the minds of even the kids to be situationally aware at all times. Still, anything could have went wrong, even car problems/accidents (many occurred on the way), so getting back to our own secure place was quite the relief. And as you said, everything can be replaced, except for life.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Knives and Lint said:


> Happy to report that the Frogster did its job protecting the house and all is well. There was some minor damage (trees down, lost the fence) but more importantly all friends, extended family, and neighbors are alive and well despite the fact that there was extensive damage in the area. Thanks for all of the well wishes! My thoughts go out to those who were less fortunate, and those still experiencing the effects of the storm.
> 
> We got back Friday night but the power was out until 3:00AM Sunday and cell service has been sporadic. It was actually quite nice to unplug for a bit, and I always enjoy the times after these storms. Spending time together outdoors, grilling, lighting the house by candlelight, and the general sense of community are all things that I really appreciate. Part of me was actually glad that we didn't have a generator, so that my kids can have the fond memories from this part of the Florida experience.
> 
> ...


Happy to hear that you are home safe & sound with your family and primarily without event. :-!


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Knives and Lint said:


> Happy to report that the Frogster did its job protecting the house and all is well. There was some minor damage (trees down, lost the fence) but more importantly all friends, extended family, and neighbors are alive and well despite the fact that there was extensive damage in the area. Thanks for all of the well wishes! My thoughts go out to those who were less fortunate, and those still experiencing the effects of the storm.
> 
> We got back Friday night but the power was out until 3:00AM Sunday and cell service has been sporadic. It was actually quite nice to unplug for a bit, and I always enjoy the times after these storms. Spending time together outdoors, grilling, lighting the house by candlelight, (Tritium watch :-d ), and the general sense of community are all things that I really appreciate. Part of me was actually glad that we didn't have a generator, so that my kids can have the fond memories from this part of the Florida experience.
> 
> ...


I'm impressed with it all.

Words sensible, correct and beautiful.

Glad all is well. Cheering those who were not so lucky

"And as you said, everything can be replaced, except for life".

Exactly.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great news K&L  and welcome back  Very nice post and great words. Thanks for sharing your thoughts with us ...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Just bumping the old thread. 

)


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Hey guys! So Sorry, I haven't been able to get any Frogster shots yet. I've been swamped with work plus have had a lot of other things going on as well. Add to that that a knee injury and I just haven't been able to get around to it like I had hoped. I had big plans for the Frogster too. I think I'm just going to try to get some nature shots of the area next week and let the it move along to its next stop. The Frogster has been held up too long as it is.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanx. Keep it going. Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Easy K&L  and yes nature shots are always appreciated. Take good care


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Btw just wondering but maybe I ( or somebody else ) will be starting a G Shock Tour Asia in 2017  Let's see


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Btw just wondering but maybe I ( or somebody else ) will be starting a G Shock Tour Asia in 2017  Let's see


Do a "Rich Man's Frogman World Tour"! And use the GWF-D1000K for it. :-d For sure that will be 100's of people wanting to sign up for it. But whether the tour will last beyond the first participant, is the question.


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Btw just wondering but maybe I ( or somebody else ) will be starting a G Shock Tour Asia in 2017  Let's see


If ever you're planning on that, do count me in Tom!!!!


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

*THE FROGSTER LIVES!!!*

Apologies for the delay...Update Forthcoming!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks. keep it going...

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Hello friends! Since I'm not going to be able to get the Frogster to all of the places I wanted to take it, I decided today to take it to one of my favorite places. The place is called Turtle Mound, and it is in the Canaveral National Seashore. Turtle Mound is a strip of land surrounded by Miles of undisturbed beach along the Atlantic Ocean on one side and on the other side it is bordered by a Lagoon (Mosquito Lagoon, trust me aptly named) which is part of the Indian River Lagoon. The land is actually a mound of oyster shells that was built up by the prehistoric native people from the area. This is absolutely one of my favorite places in the world, and an amazing place to go for outdoor activities. In many areas here you can see the ocean on one side, and then turn around and see the brackish lagoon. You can actually go paddling in the tranquil canals of the lagoon and then decide to carry your Kayak over to the ocean for some surfing in the same day.

As can be expected, wildlife abounds in the area. I have seen everything from Sea Turtle hatchlings making their way to the ocean, to whales, to a super pod of dolphins along the shore at the beach. Also, when you go paddling on the brackish side you are certain to see Manatees, dolphins, and many other kinds of aquatic wildlife.

As I said, this is part of the Canaveral National Seashore, which means the land is part of the large swath of land owned by the Space Center. This area is along the northernmost part of the park, but it is still a great place to watch launches, and on a clear day you can even see NASA's famous Vehicle Assembly Building.

Anyhow, now that I have laid the background for the area, it is time to share the Frogster's experience.







First, I decided to take it for a dip in the Atlantic. This is by far the best beach in the area. It used to be sort of a hidden gem, but now it is quite popular, and often fills up quickly. As a local, I tend to go on weekdays to avoid this. They limit parking, so this always allows you to get a fairly secluded area of beach. As you can tell, the beach stretches undisturbed as far as the eye can see



















I wore the GWF Frogman today to keep its little brother company









As I mentioned this is NASA land, so you are likely to see some interesting aircraft from time to time. Often it is blacked out helicopters of various types









From there I took the Frogster for a trip over to the Brackish side of the park. This is such a beautiful area. As I said before it is home to all kinds of marine life. It is also somewhat of a nursery for young sharks, which is why my city is so infamous for the number of shark bites in the area.

























I spotted many manatee, but I was only able to get a shot of one.



Of the many dolphins I saw, I was able to get a pretty good look of a Mother with a calf





There is a small cove in there area, where I was able to catch the dolphins swimming in quickly in circles, in order to stir up prey I assume.





Before leaving, I took the Frogster along some of the trails, particularly the one that leads to the top of a highpoint in the mound. This is the closest thing there is to a hill in the area, so at 35ft high it is undoubtedly the highest ground you will find for miles :-d.







From this vantage point, you can really start to get a feel for what I was talking about earlier, about being surrounded by ocean on one side and brackish lagoon on the other.



The condos and houses you see are just outside the park entrance. I'm so glad that this land was set aside and kept pristine.





Facing the opposite direction (Ocean on left, lagoon on right)











Well, there it is guys. I apologize again that it took so long and that I couldn't get the Frogster to visit more places. I had big plans for the Frogster at places like the rocket garden at the Space Center, the finish line at Daytona, hell maybe even wrestling a gator at Gatorland, but alas life gets in the way. Instead I decided to take it to one of the most significant places in my life, and a place that defines my small town. I thoroughly enjoyed taking the Frogster on this quick tour. I will now send it along on its journey. Thanks for looking friends! Frogster out :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Amazing post K&L, amazing photos  Wow. Thanks 4 your time and dedication. Gotta read again later. So many stunning shots. Take always care


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Wow, amazing photos K&L! Thank you for doing this out of your busy life. Pretty funny when the Cobra flew by, glad it didn't shot up Frogster. LOL ;-)

Glad to see Frogster again in its amazing adventure through the globe. I am sure there will be more interesting adventures ahead!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks a lot, K&L.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Amazing photos 😃😃😃😃😃😃

Beautiful place👏👏👏👏👏

Powered by Samsung S7 Edge


----------



## greg1491 (Jul 8, 2012)

Beautiful area and great photos. Thanks K&L.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Picture from 13th November 2014









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Just bumping my old thread. 

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Frogster is on its way to onrypt in Oklahoma :-!


----------



## sq01 (Apr 20, 2016)

This idea is so cool! Can't wait to see pictures from members around the world

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Knives and Lint said:


> Frogster is on its way to onrypt in Oklahoma :-!


Big thanks. Keep it going....

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

It is safe and sound with me. I'm sure like everyone else it's nuts at the holidays. I'll be getting some pics here and there and will send it on after the holidays.
Great thread and glad it's still moving along. I know mine took like two years to make it's journey 
Best,
Chris


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Great news. Take your time, Onrypt.

*0. Piowa, Warsaw, Poland
1. Crater, Ljubljana, Slovenia
2. Gripmaster, Munich, Germany
3. D2mac, Luebeck, Germany
4. RHJones, Mainz, Germany
5. CAPF2005, Celso, Bahia, Brazil
6. DiG11, São Paulo, Brazil
7. Pachoe, Bogotá D.C., Colombia
8. Shaggy 2002, Claymont, DE, USA [omitted due to non-contact]
9. JonL, NYC, USA
10. Knives and Lint, New Smyrna Beach, Florida, USA 
11. Onrypt, Oklahoma, USA

12. Chrisek, Honolulu, Hawai
13. AMEC, Wamberal, Australia
14. Pietervn, Sydney, Australia 
15. G-fob, Raincouver, Canada*


Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Just bumping. )

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Uau!!!
👏👏👏👏👏👏👏

Powered by Samsung S7 Edge


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Just bumping my old thread.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

What the heck's going on with the US leg of this world tour? We lost a lot of momentum here! So far only K&L who was able make consistent updates and decent photos, even through a major storm in his area! Com'on guys, if you can't commit for making even 1 post in 2 months time, just say no for the participation. Seriously, it's simple, just say you can't do it and please pass up the next guy.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Relax Watch_Geekmaster


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

The tour started on 17th November 2014. 
It would be nice to complete it soon (this year maybe). )

Here is the list of participants:

*0. Piowa, Warsaw, Poland
1. Crater, Ljubljana, Slovenia
2. Gripmaster, Munich, Germany
3. D2mac, Luebeck, Germany
4. RHJones, Mainz, Germany
5. CAPF2005, Celso, Bahia, Brazil
6. DiG11, São Paulo, Brazil
7. Pachoe, Bogotá D.C., Colombia
8. Shaggy 2002, Claymont, DE, USA [omitted due to non-contact]
9. JonL, NYC, USA
10. Knives and Lint, New Smyrna Beach, Florida, USA 
11. Onrypt, Oklahoma, USA

12. Chrisek, Honolulu, Hawai
13. AMEC, Wamberal, Australia
14. Pietervn, Sydney, Australia 
15. G-fob, Raincouver, Canada

**I just would like to ask people from **positions **12, 13 , 14 and 15 if they are going to participate.

Cheers, Piowa*


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Great world tour! 

Is there a space for another member?


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

If the watch is coming back to me from Australia (or Canada), then yes. No problem. The list would look like this:

*16. exc-hulk (Germany)
17. Piowa (Poland) - FINAL STOP*

2 and half years ago I promised to give the watch to G-fob . So we will see. It is up to him.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

OK, sounds good. 

Thanks.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> What the heck's going on with the US leg of this world tour? We lost a lot of momentum here! So far only K&L who was able make consistent updates and decent photos, even through a major storm in his area! Com'on guys, if you can't commit for making even 1 post in 2 months time, just say no for the participation. Seriously, it's simple, just say you can't do it and please pass up the next guy.


Agree 100%. Do it ... or don't ... but get on with it ! :think:


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

The tour started on 17th November 2014. 
It would be nice to complete it soon (this year maybe). )

Here is the list of participants:

*0. Piowa, Warsaw, Poland
1. Crater, Ljubljana, Slovenia
2. Gripmaster, Munich, Germany
3. D2mac, Luebeck, Germany
4. RHJones, Mainz, Germany
5. CAPF2005, Celso, Bahia, Brazil
6. DiG11, São Paulo, Brazil
7. Pachoe, Bogotá D.C., Colombia
8. Shaggy 2002, Claymont, DE, USA [omitted due to non-contact]
9. JonL, NYC, USA
10. Knives and Lint, New Smyrna Beach, Florida, USA 
11. Onrypt, Oklahoma, USA

12. Chrisek, Honolulu, Hawai
13. AMEC, Wamberal, Australia
14. Pietervn, Sydney, Australia 
15. G-fob, Raincouver, Canada

I just would like to ask people from positions 12, 13 , 14 and 15 if they are going to participate.

Cheers, Piowa*


----------



## pietervn (Mar 3, 2006)

14. Pietervn

Yip I am still in and want to participate. 

Pete


----------



## amec (Aug 15, 2014)

*13. AMEC, Wamberal, Australia

Still interested, happy to take the watch for a short journey it if gets here in time and then go meet Pietervn in deepest darkest Sydney.... Only an hours ride away on the trusty BMW.*


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Onrypt, could you try to contact Chrisek and send the watch to him (or to Amec), please?

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

didnt chrisek move back to the usa? or am i thinking of someone else from hawaii?

also if you want to make up for #8 im happy to slot in at #12.5


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Let's have a HK stopover as well  ;-)









[ image by discoverhongkong  ]


----------



## pietervn (Mar 3, 2006)

amec said:


> *13. AMEC, Wamberal, Australia
> 
> Still interested, happy to take the watch for a short journey it if gets here in time and then go meet Pietervn in deepest darkest Sydney.... Only an hours ride away on the trusty BMW.*


He He He, The big Smoke!?!

I ride too, I suggest we meet up and take the watch for a decent bike ride around The Putty.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## amec (Aug 15, 2014)

Sounds good. Havent done the Putty in ages, well i did about 10km a month or so back. Popped out from the Finchley track and turned onto the Commission track on the way to Moonan Flat.
What are you riding?


----------



## pietervn (Mar 3, 2006)

Haven't done the Commission Track for a while. 

I ride a '15 GSA.


----------



## amec (Aug 15, 2014)

pietervn said:


> Haven't done the Commission Track for a while.
> 
> I ride a '15 GSA.


16 F800GS for me, and a 500EXC for the weekends.


----------



## RHJones (Jan 21, 2014)

Bump. Frogster, where are you?:-s


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

When this ends maybe we can do something like this again.... the question would be what watch. Also, if we make it regular wus members only.


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

Unfortunally it looks like it has already ended. 

Its a shame after all the adventures and effords it took by many members.
I hope the current holder of the watch will pop up and foward it to the next station.

This kind of journeys had a high failure rate in the past, too.
And of course we should try this again! 



Spirit of the Watch said:


> When this ends maybe we can do something like this again.... the question would be what watch. Also, if we make it regular wus members only.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

This watch toured the world.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/g-3011-world-tour-begins-6-13-12-a-705360.html

So there is still a hope.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

That is sad. I presented Brazil









France and










London to Tour










I would like to see the tour continue 

Many friends here have worked hard to make things go well.

Sad.

Powered by Samsung S7 Edge


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

The last time, according to information, that Frogster was seen in hands was with member onrypt.

He is active, the last message posted by him was on March 4 selling a Zixen.

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=3254922&share_fid=13788&share_type=t
Zixen Vintage Nitrox II $725

Let's believe he's out for some personal reason.

Does anyone have any contact with him like a phone or something?

Powered by Samsung S7 Edge


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

CAPF2005 said:


> The last time, according to information, that Frogster was seen in hands was with member onrypt...


He's the host of the previous world tour with the G3011. I highly doubt he would run away with Frogster. Probably just very very busy with personal life.

I am confident the tour will keep going! Just that if any participant knows ahead of time that he's not going to be able to participate much, just say so. I think Piowa already did a good job in addressing that issue.

Will keep fingers crossed for Frogster's journey to continue!


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> He's the host of the previous world tour with the G3011. I highly doubt he would run away with Frogster. Probably just very very busy with personal life.
> 
> I am confident the tour will keep going! Just that if any participant knows ahead of time that he's not going to be able to participate much, just say so. I think Piowa already did a good job in addressing that issue.
> 
> Will keep fingers crossed for Frogster's journey to continue!


I think the same.

I suggest that, before the clock is sent to the next participant, he leaves the contact and confirms that he is "available for the tour or not".

So, the situation will flow more naturally.

Powered by Samsung S7 Edge


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey, first off let me start by apologizing for taking so long. Had a lot going on and should have gotten this out sooner. Having said I had a lot of fun and got to do some cool stuff.
Started out with a New Years trip to Dallas with the In-Laws. Here's a shot driving by the world's largest casino. It's called the Win Star.
*
*


It got to take a few bike trips with me around Lake Hefner, Oklahoma City, OK. Lake Hefner is known nationwide for sailing and kiteboarding for its' incredibly high winds. Makes for a great workout (riding into a 25-30 MPH wind)
*
*



*
*
Next we saw the Red Hot Chili Peppers in Dallas which had the most amazing light show ever. Such a good concert!
*
*




*
*
We took in an OKC Thunder home game against the NY Knicks. Sadly none of the watch pics turned out, but the watch was present at a game during the season when Westbrook broke Oscar Robertson's record of triple doubles. 
*
*

*
*
Last weekend I took my son Spoonbill (Paddlefish) fishing. We had a great time and the froggie got to pull on a couple of 40 pounders!!! Fun!!!
*
*



*
*
Last but not least I had to get a couple of shots with the "other" world tour watch (the 3011). Not many watches make it around the world and here's a shot of two of them together. Pretty cool. 
*
*


*
*
I'll get it packed up and off to Chrisek this weekend!
Piowa, thanks for sharing and best regards,
Chris


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow very very cool onrypt


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanka a lot, Onrypt. 

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## RHJones (Jan 21, 2014)

Great shots! I admit that I started to worry that Frogster could be missing in action- and now I'm happy that the world tour continues. Thanks, onrypt, for sharing great experiences with our world ambassador watch!:-!


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

RHJones said:


> Great shots! I admit that I started to worry that Frogster could be missing in action- and now I'm happy that the world tour continues. Thanks, onrypt, for sharing great experiences with our world ambassador watch!:-!


It was fun!
As I said I should have gotten it out sooner and I won't make excuses. I remember when I sent the 3011 around the world it two years to return (link to that post is in my sig) and things like this take awhile. 
Sorry if I made people nervous and left you wondering. Nothing sinister, lol, just life 
Can't wait to see the tour continue and follow it back to Piowa. Trust me Piowa, it's sooooo much fun getting it back in the mail, opening the box and looking back through all the posts to see where it's been. It's like Christmas morning.
Packed up tight and leaving for Chrisek in Tennessee tomorrow morning.
Best regards,
Chris


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

*0. Piowa, Warsaw, Poland
1. Crater, Ljubljana, Slovenia
2. Gripmaster, Munich, Germany
3. D2mac, Luebeck, Germany
4. RHJones, Mainz, Germany
5. CAPF2005, Celso, Bahia, Brazil
6. DiG11, São Paulo, Brazil
7. Pachoe, Bogotá D.C., Colombia
8. Shaggy 2002, Claymont, DE, USA [omitted due to non-contact]
9. JonL, NYC, USA
10. Knives and Lint, New Smyrna Beach, Florida, USA 
11. Onrypt, Oklahoma, USA

12. Chrisek, Tennessee, USA
13. AMEC, Wamberal, Australia - confirmed
14. Pietervn, Sydney, Australia - **confirmed**
15. G-fob, Raincouver, Canada - ??? - FINAL STOP

alternative route (if G-fob doesn't want to keep the watch)...

**16. exc-hulk (Germany) **- **confirmed**
17. Piowa (Poland) - FINAL STOP**

Cheers, Piowa*


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Bump again


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

Hmm... 
Another slow moving part of the journey.



Piowa said:


> Bump again


----------



## amec (Aug 15, 2014)

A very long jouney


----------



## cupu81 (Dec 25, 2008)

amec said:


> A very long jouney


True but worth everytime


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

cupu81 said:


> True but worth everytime


I suspect it will be worth it as well....


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

onrypt said:


> I'll get it packed up and off to Chrisek this weekend!
> Piowa, thanks for sharing and best regards,
> Chris


I think that's the problem right there. Chrisek is yet another member who haven't frequent the forum recently, nor responded to Piowa's participation confirmation. Should have send to the next guy, AMEC in Australia.

Oh well, hope the tour will continue, despite some bumps on the road.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

So Onrypt said he sent it off to Chrisek in Tennessee. But... his profile still shows Hawaii. And he has been on the site earlier this week. I sent him a PM just to double-check...

He wrote back. He's still around and kicking. And yes, he did move to Tennessee (2015). I guess he missed Hawaii so he left his profile as-is.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

Piowa said:


> Bump


I have not visited this thread in along time for some reason. So I have no clue who is supposed to have it so Piowa can you tell me the current status of this little Frogster?


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

*0. Piowa, Warsaw, Poland
1. Crater, Ljubljana, Slovenia
2. Gripmaster, Munich, Germany
3. D2mac, Luebeck, Germany
4. RHJones, Mainz, Germany
5. CAPF2005, Celso, Bahia, Brazil
6. DiG11, São Paulo, Brazil
7. Pachoe, Bogotá D.C., Colombia
8. Shaggy 2002, Claymont, DE, USA [omitted due to non-contact]
9. JonL, NYC, USA
10. Knives and Lint, New Smyrna Beach, Florida, USA 
11. Onrypt, Oklahoma, USA

12. Chrisek, Tennessee, USA
13. AMEC, Wamberal, Australia - confirmed
14. Pietervn, Sydney, Australia - confirmed
15. G-fob, Raincouver, Canada - ??? - FINAL STOP

alternative route (if G-fob doesn't want to keep the watch)...

16. exc-hulk (Germany) - confirmed
17. Piowa (Poland) - FINAL STOP

Cheers, Piowa*


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

Piowa said:


> *0. Piowa, Warsaw, Poland
> 1. Crater, Ljubljana, Slovenia
> 2. Gripmaster, Munich, Germany
> 3. D2mac, Luebeck, Germany
> ...


When was it sent to Chrisek? I have not seen Chrisek active in the forums for a long time now... I hope it is not lost!:-(


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Bump


----------



## salimuk (May 4, 2017)

i don't know how does it work, but i want to participate

salimuk Moscow, Russia


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Bump. I can't believe Frogster seemed to be lost in America... Last mention was Onrypt sending it to Chrisek. I don't know if it's because Onrypt didn't know Chrisek moved to Tennessee, and sent to his old address in Hawaii. That's just a theory.






I really hope the journey will somehow continue.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

so i guess it would make sense for one of them to chase it up with the postal service yes? or at least provide an update what theyve attempted?

...just checked the last updates, its been months so a resolution seems highly unlikely. farewell not-frog, i never met you but you deserve better than this )-,:


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

Doesnt the us postal office have a “return to sender” policy whenever a mail recepient moved out?


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

kcohS-G said:


> Doesnt the us postal office have a "return to sender" policy whenever a mail recepient moved out?


One, it's just a theory of mine that it might be sent to member Chrisek's old address (here's his thread about his move https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/chrisek-s-road-trip-2066746.html). Two, even if that was actually the case, it was 7 months ago (the last post about Frogster's whereabouts was from member Onrypt on April 15th, 2017, see page 64)! If there's a new tenant in Chrisek's old place, he/she most likely would take possession of the item.

Again, nobody knows what actually happened after April 15. It could be Onrypt never send it at all... may be just too busy with life for whatever reason and completely forgot about it. The interesting thing is Onrypt last visited WUS 6 days ago and Chrisek just last month. So they are not totally out of reach from WUS, it would be nice for either members to come in here and give us some confirmation.


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

7 months ago?... it belongs to this guy now...


----------



## timeseekeer (Oct 1, 2017)

is it lost?


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Gentlemen,
I'm saddened as it seems to have disappeared.
I've watched the thread for awhile, hoping it would resurface.
I left off my address and Chrisek's address for privacy purposes and I'm not saying anything other than here's the information from the USPS (I copied and pasted, deleting street addresses).
I just checked the tracking number and I guess it's purged out due to it being over 6 mos old.
I really wanted to see this make it back to Piowa, esp after my watch made the tour and I hate that it was last in my hands.
Piowa, we can give it a bit longer, but if it doesn't show back up, (and I mean this!) I'd love to donate one of my G's and send it directly to you if you'd like to try again.
Here's all the information I have from the USPS website...
Best regards,
Chris

Label Details

Label Number: 
9405803699300435466402

SCAN® Form: 9475703699300224439381

Terms info icon
Acceptance Cutoff: 04/16/2017 5:00 PM
Acceptance Time: 04/17/2017 2:23 PM
Scheduled Date: 04/19/2017 12:00 AM
Delivery Status: Delivered, Garage or Other Location at Address
2017-04-19 12:14:00.0
Label Actions info icon
USPS Tracking®Ship Again
Need help info icon
File an insurance claimRequest A Service Refund

Return Address:
CHRIS EASTON
**** ***** ****** ****
EDMOND, OK 73003-2463
[email protected]
Delivery Address:
CHRIS ECCLESINE
*** * ****** **
BRENTWOOD, TN 37027-7832
Package:
Ship Date: 04/16/17
Value: $50.00
Weight: 1 lbs 1 oz
From: 73003
Service:
Priority Mail® 2-Day
USPS Tracking®
Transaction Number: view Transaction 403297218
Transaction Type: Label
Payment Method: PayPal
Payment Status: Account Charged

Postage Cost$9.75
USPS Tracking®Free
Label Total: $9.75
Order Total: $9.75
Timestamp	Message
04-16-2017 18:48:07	LABEL PRINTED
04-16-2017 18:47:59	Getting Payment
04-16-2017 18:47:13	Setting Payment


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

In the midst of the broken forum saga, somehow missed Onrypt's reply earlier. So, according to USPS info he attached, the Frogster was actually sent on April 16th to the correct address for member Chrisek and was confirmed delivered on April 19th. So at least one part of the mystery is explained and cleared him as the hold up of the tour. It is very kind of him to offer another G for the tour.

Now the question is what happened after April 19th, was it really in the hands of member Chrisek? :think: Will need to wait for him to clear this up.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm back! I received it! Had a lot going on and completely forgot what it was about. Getting it back out to next stop quickly!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

*0. Piowa, Warsaw, Poland
1. Crater, Ljubljana, Slovenia
2. Gripmaster, Munich, Germany
3. D2mac, Luebeck, Germany
4. RHJones, Mainz, Germany
5. CAPF2005, Celso, Bahia, Brazil
6. DiG11, São Paulo, Brazil
7. Pachoe, Bogotá D.C., Colombia
8. Shaggy 2002, Claymont, DE, USA [omitted due to non-contact]
9. JonL, NYC, USA
10. Knives and Lint, New Smyrna Beach, Florida, USA 
11. Onrypt, Oklahoma, USA
12. Chrisek, Tennessee, USA

13. AMEC, Wamberal, Australia - confirmed
14. Pietervn, Sydney, Australia - confirmed
15. G-fob, Raincouver, Canada - ??? - FINAL STOP

alternative route (if G-fob doesn't want to keep the watch)...

16. exc-hulk (Germany) - confirmed
17. Piowa (Poland) - FINAL STOP

Cheers, Piowa*


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Glad to see Frogster is alive and well.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Took it out on a road trip today. Started out in Tennessee and went to Alabama to the largest motorcycle collection in the world (also my local track)! They display around 900 bikes at a time but have 1600+ in inventory so there is always something different. Ton of fun and glad i went.

Will mail this out as soon as i get address.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks, Chrisek. 
I am so glad Frogster is alive and kickin'. 
I wish it safe journey to Australia. 
8--))

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

holy crap! resurrected after 10 months just chillin in tennesse! go frogster go!


----------



## amec (Aug 15, 2014)

I got a PM from Chrisek,

Sent him my home address and hope to see the watch in a week or so. Must admit it has been a little while since i have been active on this forum, but i look forward to sharing this watches global journey.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Fingers crossed. 

I started Frogster journey in November 2014. It was lost two times. Once in South America, once in US. 

So happy. Can't wait for next pictures...
8--))

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## amec (Aug 15, 2014)

The pics will be from an Aussie slob who enjoys family life, dirt bike riding, fire fighting, and enjoying an amber ale.
Don't count on any flashy high life shots.That ain't me.
Diversity.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Can't wait even more...


----------



## salimuk (May 4, 2017)

maybe you include Moscow, Russia at this journey?


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

I am sorry, but the list is closed. 

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

Really nice to see Frogster going again! 



Piowa said:


> Can't wait even more...


----------



## amec (Aug 15, 2014)

*Poorman's Frogman DW-295 World Tour is in Oz!!!!!*

Greetings all,
Froggy arrived in the mail yesterday.

See some pic's below. Including a group shot where he gets to meet his new friends.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Poorman's Frogman DW-295 World Tour is in Oz!!!!!*



amec said:


> Greetings all,
> Froggy arrived in the mail yesterday.
> 
> See some pic's below. Including a group shot where he gets to meet his new friends.


Awesome  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

WOW 
I am just speechless.

After 3 years, 3 months and 20 days...

*0. Piowa, Warsaw, Poland (16th November 2014)
1. Crater, Ljubljana, Slovenia
2. Gripmaster, Munich, Germany
3. D2mac, Luebeck, Germany
4. RHJones, Mainz, Germany
5. CAPF2005, Celso, Bahia, Brazil
6. DiG11, São Paulo, Brazil
7. Pachoe, Bogotá D.C., Colombia
8. Shaggy 2002, Claymont, DE, USA [omitted due to non-contact]
9. JonL, NYC, USA
10. Knives and Lint, New Smyrna Beach, Florida, USA 
11. Onrypt, Oklahoma, USA
12. Chrisek, Tennessee, USA
13. AMEC, Wamberal, Australia (6th March 2018)

14. Pietervn, Sydney, Australia - confirmed
15. G-fob, Raincouver, Canada - ??? - FINAL STOP

alternative route (if G-fob doesn't want to keep the watch)...

16. exc-hulk (Germany) - confirmed
17. Piowa (Poland) - FINAL STOP*
Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

amec said:


> The pics will be from an Aussie slob who enjoys family life, dirt bike riding, fire fighting, and enjoying an amber ale.
> Don't count on any flashy high life shots.That ain't me.
> Diversity.


by flashy high life do you mean wearing shoes that arent thongs, a shirt with sleeves and dinner at the rsl?  ;p haha


----------



## amec (Aug 15, 2014)

My favourite going out shoes are deemed acceptable at the Bowling Club 5 doors down the road, thank you very much. 
And most of my shirts have sleeves, i may have a sneaky Bintang singlet bought off a roadside stall in Bali... It's an Aussies right of passage.


----------



## amec (Aug 15, 2014)

See the screenshot for Froggy's approximate location.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Poorman's Frogman DW-295 World Tour is in Oz!!!!!*



amec said:


> Greetings all,
> Froggy arrived in the mail yesterday.
> 
> See some pic's below. Including a group shot where he gets to meet his new friends.


I like in this picture how pseudo-froggy is hugging close to real Froggy like a kid finding a familiar friend.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

amec said:


> See the screenshot for Froggy's approximate location.


After Froggy is getting rested and settled in of course, I can't wait to to see how Froggy views it's new outside world.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

amec said:


> My favourite going out shoes are deemed acceptable at the Bowling Club 5 doors down the road, thank you very much.
> And most of my shirts have sleeves, i may have a sneaky *Bintang singlet bought off a roadside stall in Bali*... It's an Aussies right of passage.












authentic aussie confirmed |> |>

haha


----------



## pietervn (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome DownUnder Frogster.

Amec, are you going to take it for a spin on the GS?


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

amec said:


> See the screenshot for Froggy's approximate location.


Yeah! :-! That's more like it, Frogster's now in another continent!


----------



## amec (Aug 15, 2014)

pietervn said:


> Welcome DownUnder Frogster.
> 
> Amec, are you going to take it for a spin on the GS?


Hoping so, considering Buckets way to Gloucester, Thunderbolts Way to Walcha and Oxley Highway to Wauchope and the Nabiac motorcycle museum.

Weather permitting i have a ride tomorrow with the RFS too.

And of course the hand over with you after a while.


----------



## pietervn (Mar 3, 2006)

amec said:


> Hoping so, considering Buckets way to Gloucester, Thunderbolts Way to Walcha and Oxley Highway to Wauchope and the Nabiac motorcycle museum.
> 
> Weather permitting i have a ride tomorrow with the RFS too.
> 
> And of course the hand over with you after a while.


Oh, those are excellent bike roads. I spent a day at the Nabiac Museum, well worth it.

Tomorrow's weather looks good for a ride, I might take the young bloke up the Putty for breakfast at Gray Gum Cafe

Enjoy the ride and the Watch.

Cheers

Pete


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm very happy to see Frogman back on the journey. A hug to all friends.

Cheers

Celso.


----------



## amec (Aug 15, 2014)

Good morning all,

Froggy had an adventure yesterday.

I am a member of the NSWRFS (New South Wales Rural Fire Service). I am a deputy captain in my local brigade and a member of a Trail Bike district support unit. The Trail Bike group has the responsibilities of patrolling Council reserves, National Parks, Crown land and others to ensure that the fire trails are accessible to the fire fighting trucks we use and to ensure all gates are operational.

Yesterday we were in the Dahrug National Park, we visited a remote Buddhist monastery where they gave us a very tasty lunch and got to see some beautiful scenery.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

What the heck is that? :roll: Looks like some type of reptile to me. Too bad it's too "pixel-y" when I zoomed into your photo to try to see more clearly.


----------



## pietervn (Mar 3, 2006)

He He He

Yip it is a goana. They can be cranky and have a good set of nails to rip into flesh. 

The pics are awesome amec, I love that part of Greater Sydney. The pic of the Hawksbury river is lovely. Is that the RFS Zuuks you were riding?

Pete


----------



## amec (Aug 15, 2014)

The bikes are generously provided by our local council for use by the Rural Fire Service, local police have borrowed them on occasion also.

Goannas were all over the place at the monastery, guessing they probably feed them. I counted 6 in the area around their kitchen.


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Incredible place and incredible pictures Amec.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Another world tour

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/dw-9000xs-3t-green-surfer-world-tour-4660969.html

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## bncrpt (Feb 15, 2017)

Haha awesome pics amec, nice to see it out and about in our area of the world!


----------



## amec (Aug 15, 2014)

Sadly, no new adventures since the last piccies posted.

Easter is coming up in a week and a bit where weather permitting there will be a family camping adventure in our local forest, The Watagans. Camp fire, the cast iron camp oven and of course plenty of cold beer.
Images to follow.


----------



## amec (Aug 15, 2014)

Seems like something might be happening this Easter weekend, car looks a little packed for a crew of 2...
Fridge has the beer plus a few other necessities of life.


----------



## amec (Aug 15, 2014)

Wifey and i went for a 2 day road trip this Easter, up into the Watagan State Forest which is nice and close. Only an hour away.

There is a spot where an unknown individual has carved things out of the sandstone rocks.

We had lunch there, were hoping to camp there but a small group of young fellas playing heavy metal music encouraged us to move on. I cooked a very tasty roast pork with roast veggies and gravy whilst enjoying an amber ale.

Then today we went on to St Albans pub for lunch, the pub was built about 180 years ago, i know that isn't much for some countries for for our little corner of the world thats close to our inception.


----------



## amec (Aug 15, 2014)

Site is playing nice now so here are some images


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

Interesting carvings there. Considering how long those take to make it is fascinating that the person who did them managed to not get seen by anyone when doing them. Perhaps it was the Aliens yo? :rodekaart:-d

Seems like a tasty meal there, very nice environment to have a meal in I must say!b-):-!

Now I am hungry...:-d


----------



## pietervn (Mar 3, 2006)

That dinner looks very nice. St Albans is a lovely place. We often stop there for a break on the bikes. 

Happy Easter too.

Pete


----------



## amec (Aug 15, 2014)

I meant to post some pics a little while ago but got a little slack.
Froggy and i went for a ride. I had intended to take more photos but i ended up enjoying the riding i only stopped a couple of times.
Left Wamberal at 8am, took the M1 to Hexham. Buckets Way to Gloucester, Thunderbolts Way to Walcha, Oxley Hwy to Port Macquarie then the M1 home. 820km round trip and arrived home at approx 19:25. Decent average speed.


----------



## amec (Aug 15, 2014)

Another little adventure this week whilst on rec leave from work.
Took the 4x4 on a little adventure into the Blue Mountains to the west of Sydney and then down to Canberra.
Little bit cold camping at Kanagngra Boyd National Park. A little below freezing overnight but beautiful.
Had to clean up the camp site from previous visitors, hate that .....


----------



## amec (Aug 15, 2014)

Yerrarnderie was the next port of call.
100 years ago this was a town with a population of 2000+, mining silver and lead. The mine was killed by a miners strike.
A pair of miners in recent history dug by hand a shaft giving up high quality ore but. However this did not encourage investors.
The town was since purchased by Valerie Lhuede about 50 years ago.
After this Burraragorand Dam was constructed which raised the water table meaning mining was no longer feasible. A Canadian mining company set a pair of 6" pumps to try and empty a previously functioning shaft and gave up after 6 months when the water level did not reduce. That shaft is now the Yerranderie water supply.
Chatting with the National Parks caretaker, he gave me an extensive history of the town and Val, caretaker Tom has been working at Yerranderie 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off for the last 20 years. His residence is at Capertee about n200km north .

Now the township is classed as a ghost town but a beautiful part of this country i love to my core.


----------



## amec (Aug 15, 2014)

Then on to Canberra.
My intention was to spend a day at our war memorial.

I do not glorify war nor advocate it, the concept of war to me is an absolute breakdown in communication.

I do however absolutely honour those who put themselves in harms way and those who pay the ultimate price.

I spent the day at the War Memorial in Canberra. 
I can humbly admit i had a trembling lip at times when hearing or reading about the tales of our fallen servicemen.


----------



## amec (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh, one last thing.

Whilst froggy joined me on this adventure, my preferred chronometer was a Citizen....

Don't hate me.


----------



## amec (Aug 15, 2014)

Froggys adventures will continue next weekend with Pete.

We have been chatting via SMS and i think this will be the first person to person handover of Froggy.

Piccies to follow.


----------



## Mitch100 (Jul 3, 2007)

Great update.

Nice to see this watch is likely to complete its full travels, others have failed along the way.





Mitch


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow, thumbs up.

*0. Piowa, Warsaw, Poland (16th November 2014)
1. Crater, Ljubljana, Slovenia
2. Gripmaster, Munich, Germany
3. D2mac, Luebeck, Germany
4. RHJones, Mainz, Germany
5. CAPF2005, Celso, Bahia, Brazil
6. DiG11, São Paulo, Brazil
7. Pachoe, Bogotá D.C., Colombia
8. Shaggy 2002, Claymont, DE, USA [omitted due to non-contact]
9. JonL, NYC, USA
10. Knives and Lint, New Smyrna Beach, Florida, USA 
11. Onrypt, Oklahoma, USA
12. Chrisek, Tennessee, USA
13. AMEC, Wamberal, Australia (6th March 2018)
*14. Pietervn, Sydney, Australia (soon)

15. G-fob, Raincouver, Canada - ??? - FINAL STOP

alternative route (if G-fob doesn't want to keep the watch)...

16. exc-hulk (Germany) - confirmed
17. Piowa (Poland) - FINAL STOP

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## amec (Aug 15, 2014)

The handover,

Pete and i met at Jerrys Cafe at Kulnura, a popular motorcyclist hangout north of Sydney.

The watch is on to it's next adventure, expect a railway type theme...


----------



## pietervn (Mar 3, 2006)

G'Day,

As Amec said we met this morning and The Frogster is now safely with me. It was good to finally meet you mate!!!

I will continue the Oz tour from early next week. 

Here are some initial pics posing next to the pool and with my daily wearer - Autozilla

Cheers

Pete


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

WOW !!!

*0. Piowa, Warsaw, Poland (16th November 2014)
1. Crater, Ljubljana, Slovenia
2. Gripmaster, Munich, Germany
3. D2mac, Luebeck, Germany
4. RHJones, Mainz, Germany
5. CAPF2005, Celso, Bahia, Brazil
6. DiG11, São Paulo, Brazil
7. Pachoe, Bogotá D.C., Colombia
8. Shaggy 2002, Claymont, DE, USA [omitted due to non-contact]
9. JonL, NYC, USA
10. Knives and Lint, New Smyrna Beach, Florida, USA 
11. Onrypt, Oklahoma, USA
12. Chrisek, Tennessee, USA
13. AMEC, Wamberal, Australia 
14. Pietervn, Sydney, Australia (3rd of June 2018)*

15. G-fob, Raincouver, Canada - ??? - FINAL STOP

alternative route (if G-fob doesn't want to keep the watch)...

16. exc-hulk (Germany) - confirmed
17. Piowa (Poland) - FINAL STOP

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## g-fob2 (Jun 17, 2016)

How are you all doing? 
Please send the watch to Sir. JohnQFord, he is in Vancouver as I am, but having much more free time
JohnQFord will take the G around and take pix, when he is done, it will be my turn and I will keep the watch for good

Thanks Piowa
It has been such a long time ... I was single when it started, and now I am about to have grand children...
LOLz


----------



## pietervn (Mar 3, 2006)

G'Day,

Today was a work day for the Frogster. I am a train driver for Sydney Trains and took the watch on a trip around the tracks. The watch was surprisingly comfortable. It is a little loose around my wrist as it is between two of the holes. Very light and reasonably good to read, even without glasses. 

I need to apologise for the quality of the pics. They have been taken whilst the train was moving and some in crappy light. Sydney is rather damp at the moment and we are expecting more rain this week. I will take it for a few trips to town during work and see if I can get some really nice pictures. I am hoping to get a few pics over the harbour bridge as well, but will take the better camera in for that.

It will be two weeks of straight work before having the weekend off. I am planing a bike trip with my son and will take the Frogster on that too. 

More updates during the week.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

pietervn said:


> G'Day,
> 
> Today was a work day for the Frogster. I am a train driver for Sydney Trains and took the watch on a trip around the tracks. The watch was surprisingly comfortable. It is a little loose around my wrist as it is between two of the holes. Very light and reasonably good to read, even without glasses.
> 
> ...


wait 160?? is that kph?? for a city train? :-0 no idea the could get up to those speeds!


----------



## pietervn (Mar 3, 2006)

soulbridgemedia said:


> wait 160?? is that kph?? for a city train? :-0 no idea the could get up to those speeds!


I wish!!!

In the Metro where we drive the max we can do is 115kph. The XPT that runs across the States can do 160.

Pete


----------



## pietervn (Mar 3, 2006)

G'Day,

My apologies for the quiet week. Been working and no time to take pics.

But all has changed... We have a long weekend here in Oz celebrating the Queen's birthday - apparently.  With this, the weekend had brought a Heritage transport festival to Sydney. It comprises of two old steam trains and carriages. Together with the old trains, the historical bus dudes brought some old city double decker buses for free rides through the city. I had to work and only had time to snap a few pics. Note that the Frogster are not in the pics, steam trains demand the full picture!!!

Next weekend I am planning a bike trip with the boy on the back. Frogster will go along and explore some of regional Sydney by bike. I also have a day in the train sheds coming up and will have quite a few interesting pics of old rail stuff to post. 

Enjoy the weekend,

Pete


----------



## pietervn (Mar 3, 2006)

The pics of the Sulphur-Crested Cockatoo was taken yesterday at Cronulla station where they were visiting the apartments next to the station. They are my favourite cockatoo.

Pete


----------



## pietervn (Mar 3, 2006)

Circular Quay from the Captain's chair. This is next to the Sydney Opera House where the main Ferry docs are. From here one also has a beautiful view of the Sydney Harbour Bridge if you are NOT in the Captain's chair.


----------



## g-fob2 (Jun 17, 2016)

so where is the G now? the tour started when I was 10 and now I have grandchildren and it has not reached me yet !
I didn't know the world is that large 
LOLZ


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

give the man his watch already, hahah! The poor guy has been waiting for the poor man's frogman for 4 years now


----------



## pietervn (Mar 3, 2006)

FROG said:


> give the man his watch already, hahah! The poor guy has been waiting for the poor man's frogman for 4 years now


It is still in Oz.

I have been taking it with me around as many places as I can on the bike, for walks and to work.

I have been storing the pictures and will do a big write-up after XMas. The XMas holiday will be the Frogster's last trip away from home in Sydney. Once the new year is celebrated and the silly season over I will post the watch to the next recipient.

I apologise for the lack of updates. To busy showing the Frogster our fine country!!!

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

pietervn said:


> It is still in Oz.
> 
> I have been taking it with me around as many places as I can on the bike, for walks and to work.
> 
> ...


usually its a few weeks tops for each person, but its been 6 months! thats ALOT of sightseeing!! haha


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Piowa said:


> WOW !!!
> 
> *0. Piowa, Warsaw, Poland (16th November 2014)
> 1. Crater, Ljubljana, Slovenia
> ...





g-fob2 said:


> How are you all doing?
> Please send the watch to Sir. JohnQFord, he is in Vancouver as I am, but having much more free time
> JohnQFord will take the G around and take pix, when he is done, it will be my turn and I will keep the watch for good
> 
> ...


I think G-Fob wants to keep the watch. I promised it to him 4 years ago, so Pietrevn please send the watch to JohnQFord.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## g-fob2 (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks Piowa, I do want to keep this G since I have had ideas to mod it for a long time, and this comes from you, and been travelling the world. Who amongs us Gshockaholics wouldn`t want it ....

I was absent from here for a while, so I don`t know if Sir JohnQFord still hangs around, if not, then PieterVN can pm me for another mailing address 

thanks all


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Just bumping the old thread. 

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## pietervn (Mar 3, 2006)

Sent g-fob a message for his details, waiting reply and will post the watch out.

Pete


----------



## g-fob2 (Jun 17, 2016)

uhm, please PM me to this handle, a while ago, the forum was hacked so I lost my original nick 

many of us changed nicks too, I don't even know what's John's new handle now


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi, guys. 

I think I found the solution. Maybe Pietervn will send the watch to me just to complete the watch tour. 

Than I will send it to G-Fob2 (as I promised to G-Fob four years ago) or JohnQFord.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## pietervn (Mar 3, 2006)

No worries.

Piowa please PM me your address and I will get the watch in the mail next week Monday

Pete


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

It's been 10 months since the last post above. While Piowa hasn't post back, I'm not the tour/watch owner and not a participant in this tour, I can't help to say something. It's interesting that both this tour for Frogster and the tour for Kermit were held up in Australia! ;-) What makes you feel OK to hold onto someone's property for months and on? Especially it's so close to the finish for this tour. If the last guy hasn't send along the watch yet, please send along, thank you!


----------



## pietervn (Mar 3, 2006)

The watch was posted to Piowa on the 6th of Feb


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi guys, been a long time...

Unfortunatelly I have not received the watch.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

That sucks... For that long, probably not possible to recover it from lost mail I guess.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

I can't find a trace of the parcel in Polish Postal Services.

Don't worry. .... happens. It is not the end of the world. 

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Piowa said:


> I can't find a trace of the parcel in Polish Postal Services.
> 
> Don't worry. .... happens. It is not the end of the world.
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Definitely not. Since it was lost in transit, it's no one's fault. I say as Frogster had made it this far, it's a success already! :-!


----------

